# trying to quit smoking..



## uriaty

greetings all..im in the process of quitting smoking..anyone have any advice..helpful ways and tips..any thoughts ate welcome..


----------



## Mike

Hi uriaty, I quit several years ago and found it
easy, after smoking for 60 years I thought that
I would never stop.

I did it through my Doctors Surgery, the practice
nurse gave me some options of things that they
helped people with, I had already tried the one for
older people to "Get Moving", so I said that I would
try to stop smoking, I promised that I wouldn't let
her down as she was trying to help me, I always try
to keep my word, I never smoked again after the
last packet that I had in my pocket, the Nurse helped
by prescribing patches that I used for maybe a month.

The first thing that you should do, is work out what it
is costing you, daily, weekly, monthly and yearly, I posted
here after I had stopped how much I had saved and it was
a surprise, £2,500 - £3,000.

Mike.


----------



## Ruthanne

I used nicotine lozenges to stop 3 years ago.


----------



## JonDouglas

uriaty said:


> greetings all..im in the process of quitting smoking..anyone have any advice..helpful ways and tips..any thoughts ate welcome..


The only thing that worked for me, decades ago, was to bite the bullet and go cold turkey.


----------



## uriaty

JonDouglas said:


> The only thing that worked for me, decades ago, was to bite the bullet and go cold turkey.


im trying that..this is the only addiction that ive had to where i just couldnt walk away from..


----------



## uriaty

Mike said:


> Hi uriaty, I quit several years ago and found it
> easy, after smoking for 60 years I thought that
> I would never stop.
> 
> I did it through my Doctors Surgery, the practice
> nurse gave me some options of things that they
> helped people with, I had already tried the one for
> older people to "Get Moving", so I said that I would
> try to stop smoking, I promised that I wouldn't let
> her down as she was trying to help me, I always try
> to keep my word, I never smoked again after the
> last packet that I had in my pocket, the Nurse helped
> by prescribing patches that I used for maybe a month.
> 
> The first thing that you should do, is work out what it
> is costing you, daily, weekly, monthly and yearly, I posted
> here after I had stopped how much I had saved and it was
> a surprise, £2,500 - £3,000.
> 
> Mike.


just curious..do you know what that compares to with american money...im not sure myself


----------



## Aunt Bea

Nothing will work until you are ready.

I finally quit several years ago using Chantix.  It wasn't easy and I still miss it at times.  I have many good memories of a cigarette in one hand and a drink in the other. 

Good luck!

_“Ever tried. Ever failed. No matter. Try again. Fail again. Fail better.”_ - Samuel Beckett

_"Failure is only the opportunity to begin again more intelligently."_ – Henry Ford

_"Our greatest weakness lies in giving up. The most certain way to succeed is always to try just one more time."_ - Thomas Edison


----------



## rkunsaw

Just keep in mind that the first few days are the hardest. every time you start to quit and give up you have to go through those first few days again and again. So stick with it and only suffer those first few days once. I did it 26 years ago. You can do it too.


----------



## Lizzie00

Aunt Bea said:


> I have many good memories of a cigarette in one hand and a drink in the other.


 lol....me too, Aunt Bea! 
I also quit while using Chantix just this side of 8 years ago. And i’ve gotta say...i found Chantix to be close to magical in taking care of biz.


----------



## uriaty

im a lil hesitant about chantix because of the side effects i read about and from others talking to


----------



## Aunt Bea

uriaty said:


> im a lil hesitant about chantix because of the side effects i read about and from others talking to


It's probably best to quit cold turkey if you can.

I took Chantix for a month instead of two because my health insurance at the time would not cover the cost.

In the beginning, I didn't think that it was working because my smoking increased during the first week when you are still allowed to smoke.  Later I realized that it was starting to block the effects of the nicotine in my brain and the increase in smoking was normal.

The only thing that I noticed were some odd very vivid technicolor dreams that eventually went away over time.

Talk to your pharmacist and or your PCP to be sure that it will be compatible with any prescription drugs and supplements that you currently take.

Good luck!


----------



## Nathan

I quit ten years ago(age 58), had smoked 45+ years and never thought I could stop.

Had a bad case of the flu, felt so bad I didn't go outside for a smoke.   After 3 days I realized- "hey, I don't have any nicotine in my body" so I decided to _go for it_ and never pick up another cigarette.  
Had a few minor cravings over the next couple months, never gave into them.

Best of luck, you can do it!


----------



## Chet

I quit in 1971 after many attempts. There was no magic bullet for me. When you do quit, you will notice that you can start tasting food again instead of crappiness. If you fail, accept it and try again. The more you do something, the better you get at it.


----------



## Aunt Marg

I'm in the midst of trying to quit.

Haven't had a cigarette since March 3rd.

As with all other past attempts, cold-turkey has been my method, and same applies for this time around. Have had a few low points where I have pondered lighting up, but at just shy of three weeks into this, and with a whirlwind of support behind me (family/friends), I really want to keep going.

I've tried quitting many times throughout the years, mostly after I got married and started having children, and while I've never been a heavy smoker, I've just never been able to crest the mountain. I climb and climb, doing well for an X-period of time, and then I slide. That's been my past experiences with quitting, but I'm really hoping to change that this time around.

I commend you for trying to quit, Uriaty, and to all those here who successfully quit, good on you.

I for one will do regular drop-ins here to post my progress, and would be great if you did the same. Feeding off one another's strengths and weaknesses will be a good thing.


----------



## Pepper

Nothing helps you quit faster than having lung cancer.  Don't wait.  I'd advise Chantix and for me there were no side effects.


----------



## Mike

uriaty said:


> just curious..do you know what that compares to with american money...im not sure myself


$3460.50 - $4157.60

Mike


----------



## uriaty

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm in the midst of trying to quit.
> 
> Haven't had a cigarette since March 3rd.
> 
> As with all other past attempts, cold-turkey has been my method, and same applies for this time around. Have had a few low points where I have pondered lighting up, but at just shy of three weeks into this, and with a whirlwind of support behind me (family/friends), I really want to keep going.
> 
> I've tried quitting many times throughout the years, mostly after I got married and started having children, and while I've never been a heavy smoker, I've just never been able to crest the mountain. I climb and climb, doing well for an X-period of time, and then I slide. That's been my past experiences with quitting, but I'm really hoping to change that this time around.
> 
> I commend you for trying to quit, Uriaty, and to all those here who successfully quit, good on you.
> 
> I for one will do regular drop-ins here to post my progress, and would be great if you did the same. Feeding off one another's strengths and weaknesses will be a good thing.


----------



## uriaty

well said.i shall do such...


----------



## Lewkat

After nearly 50yrs. of heavy smoking, I simply went cold turkey.  Not easy, but worth the effort.  I cannot even abide the smell of cigarette smoke these days.


----------



## uriaty

Mike said:


> $3460.50 - $4157.60
> 
> Mike


ty...thats alot..


----------



## Kaila

It's a very difficult challenge,
which I applaud you, uriaty,

for trying as many attempts and tries, as it takes.
And for talking about it with us.

My suggestion is one that applies to trying to stop any persistant repetition,
Is to figure out and plan ahead, a couple of simple replacement actions, to take, every single time,

and then, at first urge, force yourself to replace it with something else you keep on hand, and that is doable for you;
including both possibly, something to put in your mouth,
*and *also,
switching yourself to a different focus, such as making a list of your favorite things, or going outdoors to walk a counted number of steps....or, counting the items or books on a shelf....or something.....basically anything, to do and to think about, instead of the urge.

The more times you interrupt the pattern you've had, at some point, the repeated practise of the immediate substitution behaviors, might become a little easier to do instead.

I know this isn't a solution.
Just offering an additional idea.

Seems more possible to replace it with something, rather than to just do without and feel deprived and end up focussing on missing it, which often doesn't help, I find.

I encourage you (and others) to continue trying again....and again....and again.


----------



## MarciKS

uriaty said:


> greetings all..im in the process of quitting smoking..anyone have any advice..helpful ways and tips..any thoughts ate welcome..


good for you. i myself smoked for 25 yrs and now have moderate copd. if you can quit before getting to that point i would advise it.

i used the commit lozenges and lots of prayer. many websites suggest changing who you hang out with. if your friends are all smokers either ask if they can not smoke in your presence or don't hang out with them. don't hang out anywhere where others will be smoking.

change up your routine. example...you eat dinner and first thing you normally do is have a smoke...don't...go for a walk...read the paper...something. you wake in the morning...first thing you do is have a smoke...don't...have your coffee...maybe sit on the porch with your coffee or read the paper...do something different without your cigarettes. even changing the order in which you do something helps. maybe you read and smoke first. get your coffee first...take the paper into a different room if you have to. you want to completely change your routine to form one that doesn't involve cigarettes. this will help you make the transition to a non-smoking lifestyle.

i also chewed gum when the cravings hit. helped a lot. try to keep busy. good luck to you.


----------



## caroln

I quit using nictotine patches for 3 months.  Make plans to do things that will keep you busy, especially at places where smoking is not permitted.  Have healthy snacks handy.  I tried support groups on line but found all they did was make me obsess about smoking instead of trying to avoid it, so I stopped going to those sites.  Hope this helps and good luck!  Stay strong!


----------



## terry123

My dad quit cold turkey and my mother struggled with quitting for several months until she finally did.  My sister still smokes and doesn't even try to quit.  Its her thing with her smoking and her Jack Daniels. She knows she does too much of both but thats just her.  I gave up years ago trying to talk with her about it and her husband has too.


----------



## fmdog44

1. Your health
2. Total up the amount of money you spend annually and think where that money could go.
3. *Smokers smell bad* and ask quitters if that is true or false.
I was accidently booked in to a smoking motel room a couple years ago. As I opened the door it was like a poison gas in the room. I sat down for a moment thinking I could get used to it then got up and had a room change. If you go outside and smoke one and come back in I can smell it on you. I quit 31 years ago cold turkey. I was two packs/day when I quit. A carton back then was 20 dollars and that was around $1,000/yr  for cigarettes so if the price stayed at $2/pack I saved $31,000 by quitting back then but they are now around $60/carton so that would be around $3,100/yr.


----------



## fmdog44

terry123 said:


> My dad quit cold turkey and my mother struggled with quitting for several months until she finally did.  My sister still smokes and doesn't even try to quit.  Its her thing with her smoking and her Jack Daniels. She knows she does too much of both but thats just her.  I gave up years ago trying to talk with her about it and her husband has too.


One thing stands out for me in your post when you wrote your sister "doesn't even try to quit." That was me. I never saw myself not smoking so I never tried, not even once. One day I just snapped and I was done smoking.


----------



## SetWave

Once again, the story of a clean-cut all-American boy . . .
In boot camp when we were at ease it was the old "smoke 'em if you got 'em". Anyone not smoking had to clean up the butts. Well, not being that much of an idiot I immediately told the guy next to me to hand one over.  During the worst of times I was up to and over 2 packs per day.
Tried quitting off and on . . .
At one point, as I've done with common candy bars, cigarette packages at the store began to look disgusting and I avoided them. It worked!
But, when I was going through a divorce and upset one day at work, I bummed a cigarette, walked outside, sparked it up and immediately hated the feeling. My mouth tasted like crap, my lungs begged for oxygen and the whole experience was awful. I tossed it away.
Luckily, haven't wanted a smoke in almost 40 years. Yay!
As I understand, addiction to cigarettes is one of the most difficult habits to quit.


----------



## uriaty

ive found that alot of mine is just learned behavior..althro still have withdrawals...certain things and activity kinds have influence


----------



## MarciKS

i couldn't even watch people smoke on tv. lol!


----------



## SetWave

MarciKS said:


> i couldn't even watch people smoke on tv. lol!


I read recently how smoking was promoted early on in movies. Perhaps the beginning of product placement which is very irritating. The obvious coke can sitting on a table ruins a good scene for me. In fact I was watching something the other day and the main character was drinking something and you couldn't tell what it was which seemed much more natural. OH, on that note, ever notice how some movies, usually older ones, all had the same brand cars being driven? Just insulting.
But back to smoking. No more advertising on tv . . . but vaping is still the rage. Has it been eliminated from movies?


----------



## MarciKS

SetWave said:


> I read recently how smoking was promoted early on in movies. Perhaps the beginning of product placement which is very irritating. The obvious coke can sitting on a table ruins a good scene for me. In fact I was watching something the other day and the main character was drinking something and you couldn't tell what it was which seemed much more natural. OH, on that note, ever notice how some movies, usually older ones, all had the same brand cars being driven? Just insulting.
> But back to smoking. No more advertising on tv . . . but vaping is still the rage. Has it been eliminated from movies?


i don't know. you know how long it's been since i been to the movies?


----------



## Aunt Bea

I guess I'm different, I still enjoy the smell of cigarette smoke.  It was just time for me to quit.


----------



## SetWave

MarciKS said:


> i don't know. you know how long it's been since i been to the movies?


I mean the characters smoking on camera. I'm pretty sure it's no longer allowed in the theaters as it is elsewhere indoors. Gee, I remember the difference in the office. It got so bad there was an actual cloud hanging above us that you could duck under. When the smokers started going outside to take a few puffs people complained they weren't working.


----------



## MarciKS

SetWave said:


> I mean the characters smoking on camera. I'm pretty sure it's no longer allowed in the theaters as it is elsewhere indoors. Gee, I remember the difference in the office. It got so bad there was an actual cloud hanging above us that you could duck under. When the smokers started going outside to take a few puffs people complained they weren't working.


they made us stand at the curb at the hospital i used to work in like a bunch of thugs. the folks in the community complained and we got our courtyard back. lol!


----------



## SetWave

MarciKS said:


> they made us stand at the curb at the hospital i used to work in like a bunch of thugs. the folks in the community complained and we got our courtyard back. lol!


Amazing how shaming others can turn them into criminals.


----------



## digifoss

Congrats on your decision to quit smoking Uriaty, a decision to be proud of.  I wish you complete success


----------



## HazyDavey

I had a $100.00 bet with another guy at work who also smoked. We'd both quit on the same day and the first one to start smoking again would lose the bet. I guess that was what I needed, I haven't had one since and he lost the bet. That was back on November 9, 1981.

One important thing I did learn about myself happened when I tried to quit a few years before. I was doing well and had quit smoking for around six months. Then one night I was full of myself and just took a drag off my buddies' cigarette. That was a bad mistake and before I knew it, I was back to smoking.


----------



## Aunt Marg

HazyDavey said:


> I had a $100.00 bet with another guy at work who also smoked. We'd both quit on the same day and the first one to start smoking again would lose the bet. I guess that was what I needed, I haven't had one since and he lost the bet. That was back on November 9, 1981.
> 
> One important thing I did learn about myself happened when I tried to quit a few years before. I was doing well and had quit smoking for around six months. *Then one night I was full of myself and just took a drag off my buddies' cigarette. That was a bad mistake and before I knew it, I was back to smoking.*


That's the shame of it, I remember quitting a couple of times in the past and visiting my mom or SIL, and they'd be smoking, and that's all it took for me to cave.


----------



## SetWave

uriaty said:


> ive found that alot of mine is just learned behavior..althro still have withdrawals...certain things and activity kinds have influence


Thankfully I'm far past that and have no desire to indulge at all. 
Hang in there!


----------



## RadishRose

Just keep putting the cigarette off say, 5 minutes-or even 1 minute and light up then.

Try to stretch the time a bit more your next cig each time. Soon, it will be a whole 10 minutes before you crave again. Keep at it. The craving DOES lessen and the time does get longer and longer between cravings.

Keep busy. Draw, knit, tinker with something, anything.

Good luck from an ex smoker, 6 years clean.


----------



## Oris Borloff

Best to you Uriaty.

This coming July 16, at 12:30 pm to be exact will be the 25th anniversary of my last cigarette. If that isn't an indication I'll be more plain.  For me, quoting smoking was the most difficult thing I've ever done, and I've done a few things that do make pretty good stories.  I don't know how I did do it, other than just slog through it. I even had dreams about it for another 10 years or so.

I will say that prior to the longest i had been able to  quite for was about 6 weeks in the spring of '79, but started up because almost everyone I knew smoked and the temptation kept coming back, and I just gave in and thought, "one won't hurt". It did.  

I can surely say this, anyone who has been there is pulling for you.  Do whatever it takes.


----------



## moviequeen1

Hi Uriaty,I wish you the best in quitting smoking,from personal experience it wasn't as hard as I thought it would be
I started when I was a teenager in the late 60's,took me 3-4 days to finish a pack,back then pack cost  35 cents. When I quit in the early 90's,I did it ''cold turkey' without nictotine gum or the patch.At first I had to have something in my hand,used a pencil or pen.I do remember I gain about 10 pounds,took that off over time.Its all about 'will power' than anything else After 3 months  I never wanted another cigarette again,even the smell of the smoke began to bother me,still does to this day


----------



## 911

I quit cold turkey and suffered with the withdrawal for 2 weeks.


----------



## rkunsaw

One more thing Uriaty, when I was in the process of quiting, at times when the urge for a cigarette got too much I'd go get a candy bar. After a couple of weeks I told my wife I wasn't craving cigarettes anymore, I was craving candy bars. Most people dp gain weight, but I was back to normal in about two years.


----------



## gloria

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm in the midst of trying to quit.
> 
> Haven't had a cigarette since March 3rd.
> 
> As with all other past attempts, cold-turkey has been my method, and same applies for this time around. Have had a few low points where I have pondered lighting up, but at just shy of three weeks into this, and with a whirlwind of support behind me (family/friends), I really want to keep going.
> 
> I've tried quitting many times throughout the years, mostly after I got married and started having children, and while I've never been a heavy smoker, I've just never been able to crest the mountain. I climb and climb, doing well for an X-period of time, and then I slide. That's been my past experiences with quitting, but I'm really hoping to change that this time around.
> 
> I commend you for trying to quit, Uriaty, and to all those here who successfully quit, good on you.
> 
> I for one will do regular drop-ins here to post my progress, and would be great if you did the same. Feeding off one another's strengths and weaknesses will be a good thing.


I totally know what you mean, so many times I tried but something would come up and boom I'll just have one , but the one turns into buying a pack. I finally said to myself I think I'll see how long I can go with out buying a pack and that did it for me, in 1991. I was never a heavy smoker but at least 10 a day, more on certain days.


----------



## Aunt Marg

gloria said:


> I totally know what you mean, so many times I tried but something would come up and boom I'll just have one , but the one turns into buying a pack. I finally said to myself I think I'll see how long I can go with out buying a pack and that did it for me, in 1991. I was never a heavy smoker but at least 10 a day, more on certain days.


Good on you for successfully quitting, Gloria!

I am so hoping to join the rest of you!

To help push this forward and continue being smoke-free, I've had no cigarettes in the house.


----------



## Jules

MarciKS said:


> i also chewed gum when the cravings hit. helped a lot. try to keep busy. good luck to you.


Me too.  



Oris Borloff said:


> I even had dreams about it for another 10 years or so.


It was upsetting. 

It‘s been 48 years.


----------



## Wren

Told to stop smoking for medical reasons, during what turned out to be one of the toughest years of my life, each time something else went wrong I lit up !

In the end I was so fed up with myself,  I stubbed out my last cigarette at midnight, New Year’s Eve 1989 and I’ve never smoked since, no fuss, pills, patches, hypnosis, I just thought,  ‘It’s now or never’, and that was it, ( I’ve never been the same since but that’s a different story) !


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Uriaty, GOOD LUCK, GOOD LUCK, GOOD LUCK!!!!!!

I know it can be done if the heart and mind are willing!

I quit for5 years. I quit cold turkey, but always gave myself permission to have a cigarette. When those bad urges hit and I told myself I could have one if I wanted to, I would think about the progress I had made and talk myself out of it. I also walked and walked and walked. 
After a few months, I was done with them.

Unfortunately, 5 years later my b-i-l died and as my husband (a smoker) and I sat there crying and reminiscing, I picked up a cigarette. Just one 
and I was off and running again.

so my heart, prayers, and hopes are with you!
There is no feeling in the world than finally knowing you are free of those things!  You will be so proud of yourelf


----------



## old medic

Quitting smoking is the easiest thing in the world to do.... I use to quit 60 times a day....
Its the staying quit thats the hard part. I took a mason jar and emptied an ashtray in with a few drops of water.
Every time I wanted a smoke, crack the lid and took a deep sniff and open mouth breath...
smelled and tasted like shit... and killed the urge....
Best of luck to you...


----------



## Remy

It's not easy. I quit in my mid 20's. Smoked 5 years or so. Cold turkey.

Remember this is a huge physical addiction as well as a psychological one. You don't know what you will do with yourself or that time, if you don't have a cigarette. I do this still with food.

I don't know if the patches really do help, or the gums. But it can be done and you can do it. To this day when I see people at work smoking, I'm so grateful I did quit.


----------



## SetWave

Just remembered something I did to occupy my hands while quitting. I started playing with rubber bands. Got to be such a habit I always had one or two in my pocket AND would reach for them after a meal.


----------



## Serenity4321

uriaty said:


> greetings all..im in the process of quitting smoking..anyone have any advice..helpful ways and tips..any thoughts ate welcome..


Good for you!! 
I used Nicorette gum to quit. For me, it was the best. I could still have a little nicotine after I quit the cigarettes. Eventually, I stopped the gum. Drinking lots of water and exercising (esp when you want to smoke) was important for me. I would play my favorite_ oldies but goodies _60s songs and dance in place or around the room  

I wish you all the best!! ...so many of us have had this battle..lol if only I had known when I started smoking that  I was fooling myself when I said..
_oh I am not addicted..I can quit any time_...

We are all hoping for success for you!


----------



## boliverchadsworth

uriaty said:


> greetings all..im in the process of quitting smoking..anyone have any advice..helpful ways and tips..any thoughts ate welcome..


my friend now deceased used to tell me to dip the end that was going into my mouth in dog poop....and I would stop pretty soon- I used Zyban- kept me from pulling peoples faces off but I still wanted a smoke -drink lots of water suger cakes etc..takes 4 days lots of water to flush it out but then your cells are really agitated- so valium etc walk gum red hots and back to the dog sh*t if your a particular die hard-your lungs begin to heal immediately and in months are as good as they are going to get deep breathing running etc all helpful or you can keep smoking guaranteeing you to die of a slow painful agonising expensive death.....the dog pile wont look that bad then-it can be done I did it


----------



## win231

Don't bother trying to quit unless you're up for a real fight.
38 years ago, I tried to quit three times when I didn't realize how difficult it would be.  I was up all night the first 2 nights with all kinds of symptoms.  I succeeded on the 3rd try, but it took all the stubbornness I have, & I have a lot.


----------



## Aunt Marg

win231 said:


> Don't bother trying to quit unless you're up for a real fight.
> 38 years ago, I tried to quit three times when I didn't realize how difficult it would be.  I was up all night the first 2 nights with all kinds of symptoms.  I succeeded on the 3rd try, but it took all the stubbornness I have, & I have a lot.


Having been such a light smoker for so many years is helping me stay on track this time around (at least that's my way of thinking). I'm now just shy of 5 weeks into this and still going strong, and I am hoping so bad that I can see this through this time around.

So glad to hear you triumphed over the habit, Win.


----------



## fmdog44

Watching the documentary on the tobacco industry giants I recall several corporate executives stating to the investigating panel "nicotine is not addictive". They should have given them all life sentences.


----------



## Zone

Hi everyone 

I'm new on this forum; this is my first post. 

I'm trying to quit smoking too. 
I have tried several times over the past 30 years of my smoking habit. 

I've tried..
#Cold turkey
#tried zyban (20+ years ago)
#Started to take walks (15 years ago) but end up buying a pack after my first walk. (My walking habit stays until now, so is my smoking)
#Took up a Taichi class (10 years ago) the same pattern happened as my walking routine.
#Now I'm learning to play the recorder (2 months ago) cos I thought the blowing might help but I haven't given up smoking.

I do averagely 16 a day. I have nightmares just thinking and planning on quitting; like running from shop to shop to buy cigarettes only to be told they have run of of stock, and like smoking in the rain... My withdrawal symptoms are strong; disorientation is the worst, among the rest.

I started my first stick when I was crying and I was stuck. Cigarettes became my best friend. Over the years, I relabelled its relationship with me, now they are my enemy. Still it didn't work. 

I read through all the posts of this thread and I am thankful for your sharing. I shall go to bed now and re-read all the posts again tomorrow morning. 

Thanks for listening <3


----------



## Zone

Zone said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm new on this forum; this is my first post.
> 
> I'm trying to quit smoking too.
> I have tried several times over the past 30 years of my smoking habit.
> 
> I've tried..
> #Cold turkey
> #tried zyban (20+ years ago)
> #Started to take walks (15 years ago) but end up buying a pack after my first walk. (My walking habit stays until now, so is my smoking)
> #Took up a Taichi class (10 years ago) the same pattern happened as my walking routine.
> #Now I'm learning to play the recorder (2 months ago) cos I thought the blowing might help but I haven't given up smoking.
> 
> I do averagely 16 a day. I have nightmares just thinking and planning on quitting; like running from shop to shop to buy cigarettes only to be told they have run of of stock, and like smoking in the rain... My withdrawal symptoms are strong; disorientation is the worst, among the rest.
> 
> I started my first stick when I was crying and I was stuck. Cigarettes became my best friend. Over the years, I relabelled its relationship with me, now they are my enemy. Still it didn't work.
> 
> I read through all the posts of this thread and I am thankful for your sharing. I shall go to bed now and re-read all the posts again tomorrow morning.
> 
> Thanks for listening <3


I've tried nicotine patch and lozenges too. Didn't take the urge away ?!

Zzz


----------



## RadishRose

Zone said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm new on this forum; this is my first post.
> 
> I'm trying to quit smoking too.
> I have tried several times over the past 30 years of my smoking habit.
> 
> I've tried..
> #Cold turkey
> #tried zyban (20+ years ago)
> #Started to take walks (15 years ago) but end up buying a pack after my first walk. (My walking habit stays until now, so is my smoking)
> #Took up a Taichi class (10 years ago) the same pattern happened as my walking routine.
> #Now I'm learning to play the recorder (2 months ago) cos I thought the blowing might help but I haven't given up smoking.
> 
> I do averagely 16 a day. I have nightmares just thinking and planning on quitting; like running from shop to shop to buy cigarettes only to be told they have run of of stock, and like smoking in the rain... My withdrawal symptoms are strong; disorientation is the worst, among the rest.
> 
> I started my first stick when I was crying and I was stuck. Cigarettes became my best friend. Over the years, I relabelled its relationship with me, now they are my enemy. Still it didn't work.
> 
> I read through all the posts of this thread and I am thankful for your sharing. I shall go to bed now and re-read all the posts again tomorrow morning.
> 
> Thanks for listening <3


Good luck and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Serenity4321

Zone said:


> I've tried nicotine patch and lozenges too. Didn't take the urge away ?!
> 
> Zzz


I used the gum and though it didn't take the urge away I was able to gradually wean myself off nicotine so it helped me gradually cut down and quit. That was the 2nd time I quit.  A year later I started smoking again after a really difficult situation emerged. Then the 3rd and final time I quit  I went cold turkey and it has stuck..
Zone,  everyone is rooting for you..it's a struggle but oh so worth it when you finally succeed...all the best to you!! Never give up...


----------



## Serenity4321

Aunt Marg..How is the 'battle' going for you?? I remember you mentioned wanting to quit too?  Hope you are making progress..


----------



## MrPants

The NRT products & Chantix, Zyban will help relieve the anxiety of the physical withdrawal over a period of time but they also keep nicotine in your system longer which you eventually have to flush out so there's pros and cons to whatever method you choose to use. There's no right way or wrong way to quit. It's whatever you feel would work best for you.

Here's some things I found in my journey to be free from nicotine slavery:
 - There's only 1 rule once you quit: N.O.P.E. (Not One Puff Ever) There's no such thing as 'just 1'! One is too many and 1,000 cartons is not enough.
- Attitude toward quitting makes a huge difference. If you get it in your head that quitting is all doom and gloom and the hardest thing ever then you're gonna have a tough time. Focus on the benefits you start to see in your life after quitting and forget about the challenges; they're temporary. The benefits last a lifetime.
- Mind control! Your mind that is. Remember always that you are the one in control, not your addiction. A cigarette can't jump into your mouth and light itself. It's a conscious decision that you make. Once you have made that commitment to quit, stay with it no matter what. It will get easier with time and before you know it you'll wonder why you smoked all those years. Focusing your mind of the positives you are seeing and realizing that smoking never did one good thing for you are key. Continuing to 'romance the cigarette' will almost surly lead you back to smoking at some point in a weak moment. You can control your thoughts.
- Patience. Quitting is a marathon, not a sprint so be patient! Time heals all things. As a smoker, you have tied smoking to everything you do in your daily life - everything! You have repeated these habitual actions day in and day out for years .... decades even. You then suddenly stop and you are lost for awhile in terms of filling those holes in your life. It takes time to build new habits and fill that smoking time with other activities but it will happen and the activities you fill that time with are positive ones, not destructive ones.

Anyone can stop smoking although it does take an absolute commitment on your part but the transformation is so well worth it!

I'm 4 years, 2 1/2 months quit. I've not smoked roughly 45,000 cigarettes and saved roughly $24,000.00 and today, I can't for the life of me think of why I smoked all those years - crazy!!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Serenity4321 said:


> Aunt Marg..How is the 'battle' going for you?? I remember you mentioned wanting to quit too?  Hope you are making progress..


Hi, Serenity.

Thank you so kindly for asking!

It's going... I've had some challenging days, and that's putting it mildly, especially in the morning when all is quiet in the house and I'm sipping on my morning coffee, but I haven't cheated, and with a few extra things going on over the next few days, it will help keep my mind off giving in.

I'm sitting at approx. the 6 week mark right now, a time when it really starts gnawing at me, though this is (by far) one of the longest stretches I have enjoyed as far as being cigarette-free, and I'm so hoping I have the strength to keep going and make this happen this time around.

So happy for you that you were able to say _no more_.


----------



## win231

MrPants said:


> The NRT products & Chantix, Zyban will help relieve the anxiety of the physical withdrawal over a period of time but they also keep nicotine in your system longer which you eventually have to flush out so there's pros and cons to whatever method you choose to use. There's no right way or wrong way to quit. It's whatever you feel would work best for you.
> 
> Here's some things I found in my journey to be free from nicotine slavery:
> - There's only 1 rule once you quit: N.O.P.E. (Not One Puff Ever) There's no such thing as 'just 1'! One is too many and 1,000 cartons is not enough.
> - Attitude toward quitting makes a huge difference. If you get it in your head that quitting is all doom and gloom and the hardest thing ever then you're gonna have a tough time. Focus on the benefits you start to see in your life after quitting and forget about the challenges; they're temporary. The benefits last a lifetime.
> - Mind control! Your mind that is. Remember always that you are the one in control, not your addiction. A cigarette can't jump into your mouth and light itself. It's a conscious decision that you make. Once you have made that commitment to quit, stay with it no matter what. It will get easier with time and before you know it you'll wonder why you smoked all those years. Focusing your mind of the positives you are seeing and realizing that smoking never did one good thing for you are key. Continuing to 'romance the cigarette' will almost surly lead you back to smoking at some point in a weak moment. You can control your thoughts.
> - Patience. Quitting is a marathon, not a sprint so be patient! Time heals all things. As a smoker, you have tied smoking to everything you do in your daily life - everything! You have repeated these habitual actions day in and day out for years .... decades even. You then suddenly stop and you are lost for awhile in terms of filling those holes in your life. It takes time to build new habits and fill that smoking time with other activities but it will happen and the activities you fill that time with are positive ones, not destructive ones.
> 
> Anyone can stop smoking although it does take an absolute commitment on your part but the transformation is so well worth it!
> 
> I'm 4 years, 2 1/2 months quit. I've not smoked roughly 45,000 cigarettes and saved roughly $24,000.00 and today, I can't for the life of me think of why I smoked all those years - crazy!!


As a former 10-year smoker who quit 38 years ago, I figured out why I smoked.  My explanation made sense to non-smokers who asked me why I smoked:
Like any drug addiction, once smokers are addicted, they will suffer withdrawal symptoms when they're not smoking.  These can be severe. The only way to relieve these unpleasant symptoms is to have another cigarette.  Smokers who claim they "Enjoy" smoking aren't really enjoying smoking; what happens is they start to feel sick, & they have another cigarette to feel better.  Tobacco companies are well aware of this; that's why they have offered free cigarettes in other countries.


----------



## Serenity4321

MrPants said:


> The NRT products & Chantix, Zyban will help relieve the anxiety of the physical withdrawal over a period of time but they also keep nicotine in your system longer which you eventually have to flush out so there's pros and cons to whatever method you choose to use. There's no right way or wrong way to quit. It's whatever you feel would work best for you.
> 
> Here's some things I found in my journey to be free from nicotine slavery:
> - There's only 1 rule once you quit: N.O.P.E. (Not One Puff Ever) There's no such thing as 'just 1'! One is too many and 1,000 cartons is not enough.
> - Attitude toward quitting makes a huge difference. If you get it in your head that quitting is all doom and gloom and the hardest thing ever then you're gonna have a tough time. Focus on the benefits you start to see in your life after quitting and forget about the challenges; they're temporary. The benefits last a lifetime.
> - Mind control! Your mind that is. Remember always that you are the one in control, not your addiction. A cigarette can't jump into your mouth and light itself. It's a conscious decision that you make. Once you have made that commitment to quit, stay with it no matter what. It will get easier with time and before you know it you'll wonder why you smoked all those years. Focusing your mind of the positives you are seeing and realizing that smoking never did one good thing for you are key. Continuing to 'romance the cigarette' will almost surly lead you back to smoking at some point in a weak moment. You can control your thoughts.
> - Patience. Quitting is a marathon, not a sprint so be patient! Time heals all things. As a smoker, you have tied smoking to everything you do in your daily life - everything! You have repeated these habitual actions day in and day out for years .... decades even. You then suddenly stop and you are lost for awhile in terms of filling those holes in your life. It takes time to build new habits and fill that smoking time with other activities but it will happen and the activities you fill that time with are positive ones, not destructive ones.
> 
> Anyone can stop smoking although it does take an absolute commitment on your part but the transformation is so well worth it!
> 
> I'm 4 years, 2 1/2 months quit. I've not smoked roughly 45,000 cigarettes and saved roughly $24,000.00 and today, I can't for the life of me think of why I smoked all those years - crazy!!


Great tips MrPants....It's been more than 13 years for me but I still remember why I smoked. 

 Way back when I started it was the 'cool' thing to do. Then drinks and cigarettes both alcohol and coffee were 'just fun'..then it was to keep my weight down...

When I started there was no stigma about smoking...it was accepted...Toward the end of my smoking time I started to feel like a slave..lol it was as if the cigarette was controlling me (it was) and I had no choice but to follow its' command...Even so it was not easy to quit...but totally doable...s long as one never gives up


----------



## Serenity4321

Aunt Marg said:


> Hi, Serenity.
> 
> Thank you so kindly for asking!
> 
> It's going... I've had some challenging days, and that's putting it mildly, especially in the morning when all is quiet in the house and I'm sipping on my morning coffee, but I haven't cheated, and with a few extra things going on over the next few days, it will help keep my mind off giving in.
> 
> I'm sitting at approx. the 6 week mark right now, a time when it really starts gnawing at me, though this is (by far) one of the longest stretches I have enjoyed as far as being cigarette-free, and I'm so hoping I have the strength to keep going and make this happen this time around.
> 
> So happy for you that you were able to say _no more_.


 I am delighted to hear you are making progress!! I forget when they say the nicotine is totally out of your system but I am pretty sure you are at that point at 6 weeks. Good for you!!!!! When I quit there would be good days and bad...easier and more difficult times depending a lot on what was happening in my life. Part of my motivation was the fact my cardiologist said I needed a mitral valve replacement. Facing open heart meant I better get serious and knock off the smoking...The necessity for the surgery was not from smoking but smoking was not helpful.I had the surgery and am fine so that is part of my incentive to never go back.
Wishing you all the best..you too have many here supporting your success!!


----------



## MrPants

win231 said:


> As a former 10-year smoker who quit 38 years ago, I figured out why I smoked.  My explanation made sense to non-smokers who asked me why I smoked:
> Like any drug addiction, once smokers are addicted, they will suffer withdrawal symptoms when they're not smoking.  These can be severe. The only way to relieve these unpleasant symptoms is to have another cigarette.  Smokers who claim they "Enjoy" smoking aren't really enjoying smoking; what happens is they start to feel sick, & they have another cigarette to feel better.  Tobacco companies are well aware of this; that's why they have offered free cigarettes in other countries.


That's right win231! It's the viscous cycle of addiction. Many feel smoking relieved stress. Yes it did, the stress of constant withdrawal one goes through as a smoker. That process gets transferred in a smokers brain to ... Ahhh, I feel better about my problem now that I've relieved my withdrawal stress.
I believe the armed forces pretty much everywhere gave their troops free cigarettes during war times. No wonder smoking was so much more popular during the 40's & 50's.
There a series of 3 You Tube documentary films about Big Tobacco and how they grew their empires at any cost, even when they knew they were killing their customer base. They're called 'Tobacco Wars' if any one is interested. 3 episodes I think about 1 hour long each. Pretty sad stuff when you see what's going on even after it was clear smoking was an extreme health hazard.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Serenity4321 said:


> I am delighted to hear you are making progress!! I forget when they say the nicotine is totally out of your system but I am pretty sure you are at that point at 6 weeks. Good for you!!!!! When I quit there would be good days and bad...easier and more difficult times depending a lot on what was happening in my life. Part of my motivation was the fact my cardiologist said I needed a mitral valve replacement. Facing open heart meant I better get serious and knock off the smoking...The necessity for the surgery was not from smoking but smoking was not helpful.I had the surgery and am fine so that is part of my incentive to never go back.
> Wishing you all the best..you too have many here supporting your success!!


Love your words, Serenity!

So happy to hear you had the surgery and are doing good! 

One saving grace for me related to the timing of me quitting, is with the spring weather fast upon us, I'll be able to escape outside and busy myself with gardening, etc, and that IMO may just be the magic bullet I need to be able to whip this thing once and for all.


----------



## boliverchadsworth

Zone said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm new on this forum; this is my first post.
> 
> I'm trying to quit smoking too.
> I have tried several times over the past 30 years of my smoking habit.
> 
> I've tried..
> #Cold turkey
> #tried zyban (20+ years ago)
> #Started to take walks (15 years ago) but end up buying a pack after my first walk. (My walking habit stays until now, so is my smoking)
> #Took up a Taichi class (10 years ago) the same pattern happened as my walking routine.
> #Now I'm learning to play the recorder (2 months ago) cos I thought the blowing might help but I haven't given up smoking.
> 
> I do averagely 16 a day. I have nightmares just thinking and planning on quitting; like running from shop to shop to buy cigarettes only to be told they have run of of stock, and like smoking in the rain... My withdrawal symptoms are strong; disorientation is the worst, among the rest.
> 
> I started my first stick when I was crying and I was stuck. Cigarettes became my best friend. Over the years, I relabelled its relationship with me, now they are my enemy. Still it didn't work.
> 
> I read through all the posts of this thread and I am thankful for your sharing. I shall go to bed now and re-read all the posts again tomorrow morning.
> 
> Thanks for listening <3


it can  be done I did it....zyban only kept me for ripping people faces off in a rege ...did very little to stop craving....craving huff and puff push up running etc hard suck on ciggie if your trying breatrh.....read up on your subconcious habits repetition and so on -red hots ...peppermints    you have got to get three or four days and lots of water to get it out of your cells not the creaving but the nicotine.


----------



## Zone

Thank you, all my friends here, for sharing your experiences and knowledge. 
@boliverchadsworth 
Thanks! I now have a big jug of water in front of me. And many packets of Fisherman’s Friend. 
@MrPants 
Thanks! I watched half of episode 1 Tobacco Wars, I believe it will help me.. audio visual reminder that bring addicted to smoking is BAD in every way. Will continue from where I stopped after this post. You were so on point about the attitude and mind control. This is what I need to work on!
@win231 
Thanks! Yup, my withdrawal symptoms are severe. I am experiencing all in the list from google. With disorientation on the top. It’s easy to light one to feel “better” but @MrPants one is too many... it’s going to be one hell of a marathon. 

Thanks again, my friends <3


----------



## MarciKS

just keep in mind that even though it's really hard to quit....it's NOT impossible. good luck to all who are working on it.


----------



## Serenity4321

Aunt Marg said:


> Love your words, Serenity!
> 
> So happy to hear you had the surgery and are doing good!
> 
> One saving grace for me related to the timing of me quitting, is with the spring weather fast upon us, I'll be able to escape outside and busy myself with gardening, etc, and that IMO may just be the magic bullet I need to be able to whip this thing once and for all.


Keep us informed...I want to know your progress and wish you only the best..Being outside is certainly a plus.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Serenity4321 said:


> Keep us informed...I want to know your progress and wish you only the best..Being outside is certainly a plus.


Will do, Serenity!

Thank you so kindly for your supportive words!


----------



## OneHalf

It took me probably 8 tries to actually quit. The first time was a "forced" quitting when I entered basic training. I immediately bought a pack on my way home after graduating basic. 


I will claim to have successfully quit since it has been over 27 years since I smoked. I had been waking up and spitting up solid little balls of phlem. And I was YOUNG!. I found I wasn't really enjoying it any more. I used to love opening a fresh pack and smelling the tobacco. I didn't even get out of bed before lighting up. I would smoke before going to the gym to work out and as soon as I left. I would stop while backpacking for a smoke break. etc. But I finally decided I didn't want ANYTHING controlling me and my daily routine. (of course this was pre children LOL) 
I quit. And 3 days later I almost caved. I was working and a fellow contractor came in to a very small space to talk with me about his project. He was a HEAVY smoker and he just STUNK!!! That ended the urge for the moment. When I asked my coworkers if I had smelled like that they said yes. It was all I could do to not vomit while we were talking (the smoker and I). That didn't end all my urges but it took for that day. 3 days, 3 weeks, 3 months, 3 years.... I kept reminding myself of this. 3 days to detox, 3 weeks to end the addiction, 3 months to end the habit, 3 years to create a new lifestyle. 

IT DOES GET BETTER.

Here's a funny. Every night for at least 6 months I had the same dream/nightmare.

I was in a room. No lights. No furniture. No windows. Just a door with a little light splashing in from the hallway. I'm standing there in the room. Just me and a dead body at my feet. Person had obviously been stabbed many times. I look up and can see blood splatter on the walls from the hall lights. I look back down. I see myself - blood all over me. A knife in one hand. A cigarette in the other. And I hear someone coming down the hall and know they will see me. Standing there......

With a cigarette in my hand, smoking.


----------



## Uptosnuff

I am not a smoker but just wanted to tell you Good Luck!!  I applaud your efforts.

My sister was a smoker and she quit by being hypnotized!


----------



## Zone

OneHalf said:


> It took me probably 8 tries to actually quit. The first time was a "forced" quitting when I entered basic training. I immediately bought a pack on my way home after graduating basic.
> 
> 
> I will claim to have successfully quit since it has been over 27 years since I smoked. I had been waking up and spitting up solid little balls of phlem. And I was YOUNG!. I found I wasn't really enjoying it any more. I used to love opening a fresh pack and smelling the tobacco. I didn't even get out of bed before lighting up. I would smoke before going to the gym to work out and as soon as I left. I would stop while backpacking for a smoke break. etc. But I finally decided I didn't want ANYTHING controlling me and my daily routine. (of course this was pre children LOL)
> I quit. And 3 days later I almost caved. I was working and a fellow contractor came in to a very small space to talk with me about his project. He was a HEAVY smoker and he just STUNK!!! That ended the urge for the moment. When I asked my coworkers if I had smelled like that they said yes. It was all I could do to not vomit while we were talking (the smoker and I). That didn't end all my urges but it took for that day. 3 days, 3 weeks, 3 months, 3 years.... I kept reminding myself of this. 3 days to detox, 3 weeks to end the addiction, 3 months to end the habit, 3 years to create a new lifestyle.
> 
> IT DOES GET BETTER.
> 
> Here's a funny. Every night for at least 6 months I had the same dream/nightmare.
> 
> I was in a room. No lights. No furniture. No windows. Just a door with a little light splashing in from the hallway. I'm standing there in the room. Just me and a dead body at my feet. Person had obviously been stabbed many times. I look up and can see blood splatter on the walls from the hall lights. I look back down. I see myself - blood all over me. A knife in one hand. A cigarette in the other. And I hear someone coming down the hall and know they will see me. Standing there......
> 
> With a cigarette in my hand, smoking.


Thanks for sharing your experience. Congrats on your success!!!

I failed. Light up today:/
Yup, I’ve got nightmares too, every night, always something to do with being desperate for a smoke. I think it’s because the body is craving.


----------



## Mr. Ed

i had acupuncture top of ear. Had to go into hospital for cardiomyopathy (enlarged heart, virus) Discharged from hospital got home wife threw away all remnants of tobacco. Never used tobacco again.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Zone said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience. Congrats on your success!!!
> 
> I failed. Light up today:/
> Yup, I’ve got nightmares too, every night, always something to do with being desperate for a smoke. I think it’s because the body is craving.


Don't beat yourself up enjoy your cigarette and when you finish it start over.

_“Failure is not the opposite of success; it’s part of success.”_- Arianna Huffington


----------



## Zone

Aww.. thanks Aunt Bea for your encouragement
I did, enjoyed the cigarette
I will have to start all over again.


----------



## RubyK

I quit cold turkey and it was one of the most difficult things I've ever done. Ciggies still smell good to me.

@Aunt Marg ~ You have a good start. Don't give up.


----------



## Aunt Marg

RubyK said:


> I quit cold turkey and it was one of the most difficult things I've ever done. Ciggies still smell good to me.
> 
> @Aunt Marg ~ You have a good start. Don't give up.


Thank you so much, Ruby!

I can't believe it, but I'm sitting at the 7 week mark and I haven't cracked yet! I won't lie, there has been a few trying days where I thought I was done for, but I managed to drag myself over the dips and humps and I'm still remaining strong.

I'm applying my standard mantra to the smoking thing... "_one day at a time_".


----------



## Keesha

Aunt Marg said:


> Thank you so much, Ruby!
> 
> I can't believe it, but I'm sitting at the 7 week mark and I haven't cracked yet! I won't lie, there has been a few trying days where I thought I was done for, but I managed to drag myself over the dips and humps and I'm still remaining strong.
> 
> I'm applying my standard mantra to the smoking thing... "_one day at a time_".


You’re doing great Marg. You’ve got this. 
Now you’ll need a new avatar. Lol


----------



## Aunt Marg

Keesha said:


> You’re doing great Marg. You’ve got this.
> Now you’ll need a new avatar. Lol


LOL!

Thanks, Keesha.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Zone said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience. Congrats on your success!!!
> 
> I failed. Light up today:/
> Yup, I’ve got nightmares too, every night, always something to do with being desperate for a smoke. I think it’s because the body is craving.


Been there - done that, many times before. 

Tomorrow is a new day, Zone!


----------



## MarciKS

Aunt Marg said:


> Been there - done that, many times before.
> 
> Tomorrow is a new day, Zone!


How's it going for you? Any luck kicking the habit yet?


----------



## MarciKS

Zone said:


> Aww.. thanks Aunt Bea for your encouragement
> I did, enjoyed the cigarette
> I will have to start all over again.


Zone they say cigarettes are more addictive than heroin. If you mess up today...start over tomorrow. Find something to do with your hands and maybe try chewing some gum. I ended up doing crochet and chewing gum and going for walks after meals and changing my morning routines too.


----------



## MarciKS

Oh and stay away from other smokers and I also wouldn't look at any movies or tv programs where there was cigs.


----------



## mellowyellow

It was the hardest thing I have ever done in my life, I absolutely loved to smoke, so much so that when I decided to cut down, my thoughts were consumed with the countdown of how many minutes to wait before I allowed myself the next one.  My girlfriend and I used to smoke our heads off over lunches for years and it wasn't until we were in our 50s that she started to develop a bad cough which has now developed into serious health problems.  Fear enabled me to stop.  So IMO, if you are not afraid - you keep going.


----------



## MarciKS

mellowyellow said:


> It was the hardest thing I have ever done in my life, I absolutely loved to smoke, so much so that when I decided to cut down, my thoughts were consumed with the countdown of how many minutes to wait before I allowed myself the next one.  My girlfriend and I used to smoke our heads off over lunches for years and it wasn't until we were in our 50s that she started to develop a bad cough which has now developed into serious health problems.  Fear enabled me to stop.  So IMO, if you are not afraid - you keep going.


I ended up with asthma and COPD after 2 pks a day for 25 yrs.


----------



## Aunt Marg

MarciKS said:


> How's it going for you? Any luck kicking the habit yet?


It's going surprisingly well, Marci.

Unlike other times I have tried to quitting... _unsuccessfully_, I have no cigarettes in the house this time around, and that's proved to be a saving grace for me a few times.


----------



## mellowyellow

MarciKS said:


> I ended up with asthma and COPD after 2 pks a day for 25 yrs.


So sorry Marci, COPD is what my friend has.


----------



## Elsie

Years ago when I took care of my grandson in the late evenings, I would lie down on my daughter's bed to sleep till she came home from work.  And when she drove me home I smelled like a smoke stack & so the next day I would shower, and wash my clothes to get rid of the odor.  I used to smoke while on the computer, but was not tempted to at other times, so it wasn't too difficult to quit completely, eventually.


----------



## MarciKS

mellowyellow said:


> So sorry Marci, COPD is what my friend has.


it's not fun. scary as hell at times.


----------



## gloria

Smoke all  the cig. you have and see how far you can go without buying a pack. That worked for me, 
after 15 or so times stopping and starting.


----------



## MarciKS

For some cold turkey is too much. I couldn't manage it. I turned into a real . I found it easier to ween down and then I got the patch and then eventually the Commit lozenges. Those worked really well but they were gross.


----------



## Zone

Aunt Marg said:


> Been there - done that, many times before.
> 
> Tomorrow is a new day, Zone!


Thanks Aunt Marg


----------



## Zone

MarciKS said:


> Zone they say cigarettes are more addictive than heroin. If you mess up today...start over tomorrow. Find something to do with your hands and maybe try chewing some gum. I ended up doing crochet and chewing gum and going for walks after meals and changing my morning routines too.


Thanks for sharing your experience MarciKS. 
Yes, I take walks everyday, took up Taichi and learn to play the recorder


----------



## Zone

MarciKS said:


> Oh and stay away from other smokers and I also wouldn't look at any movies or tv programs where there was cigs.


Will do that! Thanks again


----------



## Alligatorob

Hey, good luck with it.  I have never smoked, mostly just by luck not wisdom.  However I have lived with and around lots of smokers and know how hard it can be to quit.  Hope you are sucessful.

Had an uncle who had smoked many years ago, he always said quitting wasn't too bad, the first 30 years were the worst!  Hope you can say something like that one day...


----------



## Zone

mellowyellow said:


> It was the hardest thing I have ever done in my life, I absolutely loved to smoke, so much so that when I decided to cut down, my thoughts were consumed with the countdown of how many minutes to wait before I allowed myself the next one.  My girlfriend and I used to smoke our heads off over lunches for years and it wasn't until we were in our 50s that she started to develop a bad cough which has now developed into serious health problems.  Fear enabled me to stop.  So IMO, if you are not afraid - you keep going.


Thanks for sharing, mellowyellow. 
So true, “if you are not afraid - you keep going”
I am healthy, despite smoking for the past 30+ years. BP, blood sugar, cholesterol level, body fat.. all within the normal range. 
I don’t like to have to suffer the craving when it’s inconvenient to have a go. More importantly, it’s  bad for health; must be discarded.


----------



## MarciKS

I think I quit in 2009. Then I had a really bad time with anxiety and tried those vapes. That just made matters worse. I've been off the vape for a couple yrs now. I thought it would be safer than restarting the cigarettes. It was just a costly PITA that didn't help at all. I saw the residue it left on the windows in the car and figured that's what was being left in my lungs so I trashed it.


----------



## Zone

MarciKS said:


> I ended up with asthma and COPD after 2 pks a day for 25 yrs.


So sorry MarciKS. Hope you’re managing it well.


----------



## MarciKS

The first yr is the worst. After that it just gets easier.


----------



## MarciKS

Zone said:


> So sorry MarciKS. Hope you’re managing it well.


It went from mild to moderate this past year. I believe I may have had COVID last year but due to their testing criteria they wouldn't check me. I think it made it worse.


----------



## Zone

Alligatorob said:


> Hey, good luck with it.  I have never smoked, mostly just by luck not wisdom.  However I have lived with and around lots of smokers and know how hard it can be to quit.  Hope you are sucessful.
> 
> Had an uncle who had smoked many years ago, he always said quitting wasn't too bad, the first 30 years were the worst!  Hope you can say something like that one day...


I need the good luck 
Thanks Alligatorob!


----------



## Zone

MarciKS said:


> It went from mild to moderate this past year. I believe I may have had COVID last year but due to their testing criteria they wouldn't check me. I think it made it worse.


Oh... do take good care


----------



## Zone

gloria said:


> Smoke all  the cig. you have and see how far you can go without buying a pack. That worked for me,
> after 15 or so times stopping and starting.


Congrats Gloria


----------



## Dillydal

Mike said:


> The first thing that you should do, is work out what it
> is costing you, daily, weekly, monthly and yearly, I posted
> here after I had stopped how much I had saved and it was
> a surprise, £2,500 - £3,000.


This was a biggee for me. Understanding the wasted money alongside the negative health effects really hammered home how important it was to stop. After that realization, the will power to stop became much easier.


----------



## Elsie

Because I don't know if my daughter has quit smoking cigarettes or not, I've been AFRAID that if she hasn't, she'll probably end up physically (and emotionally) suffering miserable and scary health consequences.  (At least she has been trying to stop.)  Dieing from smoking took her father a months long agonizing process in a hospital.  I personally knew 6 people who died as a consequence of from smoking cigarettes.  God bless you uriaty.
,


----------



## Jules

Nothing made me less determined to quit than some sanctimonious ass telling me what I should do.  

When I quit, it was on my own terms.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Jules said:


> Nothing made me less determined to quit than some sanctimonious ass telling me what I should do.
> 
> When I quit, it was on my own terms.


Thank goodness the poking and prodding I have endured (close family and friends) has been gentle, and in good nature.

I can't imagine a spouse being adamant in the way of... _you will quit_.


----------



## charry

I gave up 36 years ago....
I found it very hard, and did Cold Turkey....
I gave up as it was the time it was becoming very antisocial,
But I’m glad I did......

The same time, my mother gave up also, aged 60 and was alway Ill  after, 
She put on weight, stopped going dancing , and had lots of illness s......
She wished she never of given up......


----------



## Aunt Marg

charry said:


> I gave up 36 years ago....
> I found it very hard, and did Cold Turkey....
> I gave up as it was the time it was becoming very antisocial,
> But I’m glad I did......
> 
> The same time, my mother gave up also, aged 60 and was alway Ill  after,
> She put on weight, stopped going dancing , and had lots of illness s......
> She wished she never of given up......


Every single time I quit I always think about my moms words to me back when I first started... "_honey, once you start you'll never quit_".

I pooh-poohed her words at the time, because of course I knew everything, but how many times I think of her and the words she spoke.


----------



## Nathan

uriaty said:


> greetings all..im in the process of quitting smoking..anyone have any advice..helpful ways and tips..any thoughts ate welcome..


I quit ten years ago, had smoked 45++ years.    Ended up being so easy, a bad flu and nasty weather kept me in bed for 3 days...I remember laying there thinking: "gee, all the nicotine is out of my body, I should jump on this opportunity and not _start _smoking again".   And that was it.

Best of luck to you Uriaty, my success in quitting was neither planned or expected- it just happened. 

   But I would say this:   try not to view quitting the nasty habit as depriving yourself, instead focus on the improvement in health you will accomplish.


----------



## Aunt Marg

I may be wrong, but I'd say, Uriaty, flew the coop!


----------



## charry

Aunt Marg said:


> Every single time I quit I always think about my moms words to me back when I first started... "_honey, once you start you'll never quit_".
> 
> I pooh-poohed her words at the time, because of course I knew everything, but how many times I think of her and the words she spoke.


Yes, I must admit, i tried so many times....
I think at the end of the day...It gave me up !! Lol


----------



## MarciKS

@Zone how was today??


----------



## Zone

Thanks for checking, MarciKS<3
Still strong


----------



## fmdog44

America now is trying have have menthol cigs and flavored cigars banned. I think these were banned already in the UK


----------



## MrPants

Zone said:


> Thanks for checking, MarciKS<3
> Still strong


Keep marching Zone! Quitting is the best thing you could ever do for your future. I'm 4 years+ now and would never go back to smoking for any reason. It's a slow process but take it a day at a time and be patient. You'll get there  It only gets easier the longer you stay smoke free. NOPE is the mantra (Not One Puff Ever).


----------



## Zone

Thank you MrPants! 
Some days can be TOUGH!
It can be slower than a day at a time 
Yet, thank you for your encouragement!!!


----------



## Paco Dennis

The actors vape in movies now. I have seen several YouTube movies that include it. I smoked for twenty years, then quit and started vaping. The cost is 1/4 of what smoking cigs is. It does help many people quit smoking as you can keep reducing the percent of Nicotine in the ejuice down to 0. It is debatable if the  other ingredients are harmful. 

"30 Reasons Why You Should Stop Smoking And Start Vaping"
​https://www.qssv.net/en/vaping-vs-smoking/30-reasons-why-you-should-stop-smoking-and-start-vaping/​


----------



## Packerjohn

Don't look at that Aunt Marg photo with them hair curlers and that awful cigarette.  Just bad Karma!


----------



## Zone

Paco Dennis said:


> The actors vape in movies now. I have seen several YouTube movies that include it. I smoked for twenty years, then quit and started vaping. The cost is 1/4 of what smoking cigs is. It does help many people quit smoking as you can keep reducing the percent of Nicotine in the ejuice down to 0. It is debatable if the  other ingredients are harmful.
> 
> "30 Reasons Why You Should Stop Smoking And Start Vaping"
> ​https://www.qssv.net/en/vaping-vs-smoking/30-reasons-why-you-should-stop-smoking-and-start-vaping/​



Thanks for sharing the article, Paco Dennis 

My goal is no addiction. Yes, I know, a tall order. 

I don't want to have to endure/suffer the uncomfortable sensations of craving and the withdrawal symptoms. 

I'm not against smoking or vaping. 

Thanks again, friend


----------



## horseless carriage

Aunt Marg said:


> Every single time I quit I always think about my moms words to me back when I first started... "_honey, once you start you'll never quit_".
> 
> I pooh-poohed her words at the time, because of course I knew everything, but how many times I think of her and the words she spoke.


Yes but you are on track to finally post an avatar without the ubiquitous cancer stick. Well done Marg.


----------



## Aunt Marg

horseless carriage said:


> Yes but you are on track to finally post an avatar without the ubiquitous cancer stick. Well done Marg.


So very nice hearing from you, Horseless!

This is the most successful attempt I have ever made in quitting.

Two days from now will be two months for me, and I'm having a hard time believing it.

Each and every day that passes I think to myself... I think I'm actually going to pull this off this time around and quit for real, but I also remind myself just how fast a slide can happen, so I'm trying not to get too overly sure of myself, at least not yet.

I've been applying my old adage... _one day at a time_.

Wishing you and your wife a relaxing weekend!


----------



## Shalimar

uriaty said:


> im a lil hesitant about chantix because of the side effects i read about and from others talking to


I tried chantix, it killed the cravings, but I felt suicidal. One of the side effects for some. I quit cold turkey almost thirteen years ago. It was difficult, hardest thing I ever gave up. I used to bribe myself with treats. For every week smoke free that went by, I would give myself a present. I also charted my progress on a board which I placed on the 

wall. You can do it, I fell down so many times until I kicked the habit. Within three months you will feel the difference in your breathing, you simply have more air. Good luck, and keep us posted on your progress


----------



## Ken N Tx

I am down to a pack a week..I smoke 10 a day for 2 days and then stop for 4 or 5 days.

I have smoked for about 63 years and have been diagnosed for C.O.P.D. Emphysema.


----------



## Della

I smoked like a chimney, 2 packs a day, for 25 years and then, after about fifty tries, I managed to quit completely in 1993. I absolutely had to use the patches because without them the nightmares were just too intense and horrible. 

One thing that helped me was my brother telling me that the more times I do something without a cigarette the less that activity will trigger the desire  -- because some things were really hard the first time I did them after quitting, even after not smoking for a long time.

I loved to smoke.  It wasn't just addiction, from my very first cigarette my brain said, "Ahhhh." I understand only too well, those who say they have never been quite the same since they quit, but now all these years later, I remind myself that I could well be quite ill or even dead by now if I hadn't stopped when I did. 

Keep trying Zone!  You, too, Ken!

I think you've about got it whipped, Aunt Marg.  I'm anxiously awaiting the new avatar and maybe even getting to see that bouffant hairdo you've been working on for so long!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Della said:


> I smoked like a chimney, 2 packs a day, for 25 years and then, after about fifty tries, I managed to quit completely in 1993. I absolutely had to use the patches because without them the nightmares were just too intense and horrible.
> 
> One thing that helped me was my brother telling me that the more times I do something without a cigarette the less that activity will trigger the desire  -- because some things were really hard the first time I did them after quitting, even after not smoking for a long time.
> 
> I loved to smoke.  It wasn't just addiction, from my very first cigarette my brain said, "Ahhhh." I understand only too well, those who say they have never been quite the same since they quit, but now all these years later, I remind myself that I could well be quite ill or even dead by now if I hadn't stopped when I did.
> 
> Keep trying Zone!  You, too, Ken!
> 
> I think you've about got it whipped, Aunt Marg.  I'm anxiously awaiting the new avatar and maybe even getting to see that bouffant hairdo you've been working on for so long!


LOL! Love your words, Della, and I'm hoping you're right, but a big part of me is scared, scared that I'm not past this yet.

The climb has been momentous so far, with this being the longest stretch I have enjoyed being smoke-free, but I know all too well how short the fall is. 

Tomorrow will be two months for me, and I feel this next month is going to really test me.

I realize that shaking a habit that's been a part of my life since I was a teenager isn't going to be easy, and in many ways I feel as though I'm expecting too much out of myself too soon, as in thinking I shouldn't be thinking about cigarettes at all (even though I am), that I shouldn't be feeling as though I want to light up (even though it's been taunting me)... that sort of thing.

I remember an aunt of mine quitting back in the day (30-ish years ago), and right up until she passed away, she said not a day went by where she didn't crave a cigarette. It ate at her every single day. I'm not strong enough to endure that sort of relentless fight. 

That's my fear, not being able to get past the craving side of the habit. I fear that worse than breaking down (in the coming days) and lighting up.

I have been showered with so much encouragement and support by everyone here, and I thank everybody for their warm words.


----------



## Shalimar

Aunt Marg said:


> LOL! Love your words, Della, and I'm hoping you're right, but a big part of me is scared, scared that I'm not past this yet.
> 
> The climb has been momentous so far, with this being the longest stretch I have enjoyed being smoke-free, but I know all too well how short the fall is.
> 
> Tomorrow will be two months for me, and I feel this next month is going to really test me.
> 
> I realize that shaking a habit that's been a part of my life since I was a teenager isn't going to be easy, and in many ways I feel as though I'm expecting too much out of myself too soon, as in thinking I shouldn't be thinking about cigarettes at all (even though I am), that I shouldn't be feeling as though I want to light up (even though it's been taunting me)... that sort of thing.
> 
> I remember an aunt of mine quitting back in the day (30-ish years ago), and right up until she passed away, she said not a day went by where she didn't crave a cigarette. It ate at her every single day. I'm not strong enough to endure that sort of relentless fight.
> 
> That's my fear, not being able to get past the craving side of the habit. I fear that worse than breaking down (in the coming days) and lighting up.
> 
> I have been showered with so much encouragement and support by everyone here, and I thank everybody for their warm words.


I hear you about worrying about the cravings lasting forever. Mine lasted for a long time, emotional, rather than physical. I have heard nicotine is about the most addictive thing around. But, eventually, piece by piece, the craving stopped. Also' not everyone has the problem I did. Some, after a year, seem totally addiction free. You may also


----------



## Aunt Marg

Shalimar said:


> I hear you about worrying about the cravings lasting forever. Mine lasted for a long time, emotional, rather than physical. I have heard nicotine is about the most addictive thing around. But, eventually, piece by piece, the craving stopped. Also' not everyone has the problem I did. Some, after a year, seem totally addiction free. You may also


I've been quietly hoping and praying that I'm going to be one of the ones that gags at the smell of smoke from a cigarette if I can beat this thing.

As a young child and even into my early teens, before I started smoking, I recall how nauseating and disgusting the smell of my moms cigarette was to me.


----------



## Shalimar

Aunt Marg said:


> I've been quietly hoping and praying that I'm going to be one of the ones that gags at the smell of smoke from a cigarette if I can beat this thing.
> 
> As a young child and even into my early teens, before I started smoking, I recall how nauseating and disgusting the smell of my moms cigarette was to me.


That is how smoke affects me now. Also, my eyes burn, and the smoke makes me cough.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Shalimar said:


> That is how smoke affects me now. Also, my eyes burn, and the smoke makes me cough.


As a young child, even into my early teen years, cigarette smoke irritated my throat something awful.

Thinking back on it now, I don't know if the irritation factor lessened as I aged, or whether my stupidity to start smoking overruled my bodies displeasure of such.


----------



## Shalimar

Aunt Marg said:


> As a young child, even into my early teen years, cigarette smoke irritated my throat something awful.
> 
> Thinking back on it now, I don't know if the irritation factor lessened as I aged, or whether my stupidity to start smoking overruled my bodies displeasure of such.


I can only speak for myself. The irritation arrived after I quit smoking.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Shalimar said:


> I can only speak for myself. The irritation arrived after I quit smoking.


I can only hope the sensation comes back for me.


----------



## boliverchadsworth

Zone said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm new on this forum; this is my first post.
> 
> I'm trying to quit smoking too.
> I have tried several times over the past 30 years of my smoking habit.
> 
> I've tried..
> #Cold turkey
> #tried zyban (20+ years ago)
> #Started to take walks (15 years ago) but end up buying a pack after my first walk. (My walking habit stays until now, so is my smoking)
> #Took up a Taichi class (10 years ago) the same pattern happened as my walking routine.
> #Now I'm learning to play the recorder (2 months ago) cos I thought the blowing might help but I haven't given up smoking.
> 
> I do averagely 16 a day. I have nightmares just thinking and planning on quitting; like running from shop to shop to buy cigarettes only to be told they have run of of stock, and like smoking in the rain... My withdrawal symptoms are strong; disorientation is the worst, among the rest.
> 
> I started my first stick when I was crying and I was stuck. Cigarettes became my best friend. Over the years, I relabelled its relationship with me, now they are my enemy. Still it didn't work.
> 
> I read through all the posts of this thread and I am thankful for your sharing. I shall go to bed now and re-read all the posts again tomorrow morning.
> 
> Thanks for listening <3


run  pretty hard to suck on a ciggie when running- push ups same thing--


----------



## DonnyO

Try the forum, "Quitrain."  Joel Spitzer(Close spelling I think), has numerous educational videos and its quite supportive.
Thanks to that site and a little willpower I have been smoke free since January 2015.
Understanding cravings and smoking is key.


----------



## Ladybj

Meditation.. One day, one hour, one minute at a time.  Accept its a HARD battle but you can do it.  Find the "why" you want to quit.


----------



## Zone

boliverchadsworth said:


> run  pretty hard to suck on a ciggie when running- push ups same thing--


 thank you!!
I divide my things to do, into “projects” be it work, fitness exercises or leisure. 
I crave when I complete a project. 

But yours is indeed a good idea. 

Thanks again


----------



## Zone

DonnyO said:


> Try the forum, "Quitrain."  Joel Spitzer(Close spelling I think), has numerous educational videos and its quite supportive.
> Thanks to that site and a little willpower I have been smoke free since January 2015.
> Understanding cravings and smoking is key.



Joel Spitzer
Correct spelling. 
He’s a non smoker

I watched all (I think) his videos on YouTube 2 years ago when I was trying to quit then. 

I did, but not for long. 

Thanks DonnyO


----------



## Glowworm

Zone said:


> thank you!!
> I divide my things to do, into “projects” be it work, fitness exercises or leisure.
> I crave when I complete a project.
> 
> But yours is indeed a good idea.
> 
> Thanks again


----------



## Glowworm

Zone said:


> Joel Spitzer
> Correct spelling.
> He’s a non smoker
> 
> I watched all (I think) his videos on YouTube 2 years ago when I was trying to quit then.
> 
> I did, but not for long.
> 
> Thanks DonnyO


----------



## Zone

Ladybj said:


> Meditation.. One day, one hour, one minute at a time.  Accept its a HARD battle but you can do it.  Find the "why" you want to quit.


Yes, meditation... mindfulness.. using my conscious self to 
overpower my conditioned self. 
Accept the sensations, embrace them.. this too shall pass.. 

and soon they are back

Thanks, Ladybj


----------



## maybenot

I took up smoking when I was fifteen, everyone around me smoked ( Marlboro Man was my hero! ) all my relatives, friends etc and tbh I've never really wanted to quit ... then in 2012, my late hubby, who was already ill, got worse and I chose to stop working to look after him at home so of course I couldn't afford to smoke.

 I tried every gov approved method out there ... Champix made me paranoid ... Zantax was worse, I even tried killing myself ( with alcohol/pills), then there was $500 for hypnotherapy ( lit up soon as I got outside, also acupuncture, he stuck a stud in my ear and told me to twist it ( the stud) whenever I felt like lighting up, phhhtt!

Anyway, this was all while I was buying the gum/lozenges/and other Big pharma crap and nothing worked.
 While I was looking online for solutios I stumbled on the E-cigarette forum and then went out and bought myself a mod / tank /juice and bought a heap of nicotine from USA ... I knew this would work as I needed the ' hand to mouth ' habit and I've never looked back, I make my own juice and apart from coils which I buy cheap from China, it costs around $20 a month.

 This was a lifesaver for me, my wheeze disappeared after a few weeks and I'm generally in good health, can't see myself giving this up, it keeps me sane and doesn't harm anyone else.
  I was smoking approx 50 a day before I stopped.
My friend who also vapes, stopped using nicotine last year but still enjoys her habit


----------



## Della

Zone said:


> I crave when I complete a project.


Oh gosh yes!  I always used cigs as  carrots to get me through the day --"I can't have another one until after I clean the bathroom."   I had to find different ways to reward myself.  At this point in time, I let myself play a game of online Hearts after finishing a project.  (Confession -- I could play Hearts 24 hours a day, my addictive personality never went away.)


----------



## Zone

Della said:


> Oh gosh yes!  I always used cigs as  carrots to get me through the day --"I can't have another one until after I clean the bathroom."   I had to find different ways to reward myself.  At this point in time, I let myself play a game of online Hearts after finishing a project.  (Confession -- I could play Hearts 24 hours a day, my addictive personality never went away.)


Yea, but you quit in 1993!!


----------



## MrPants

Aunt Marg said:


> LOL! Love your words, Della, and I'm hoping you're right, but a big part of me is scared, scared that I'm not past this yet.
> 
> The climb has been momentous so far, with this being the longest stretch I have enjoyed being smoke-free, but I know all too well how short the fall is.
> 
> Tomorrow will be two months for me, and I feel this next month is going to really test me.
> 
> I realize that shaking a habit that's been a part of my life since I was a teenager isn't going to be easy, and in many ways I feel as though I'm expecting too much out of myself too soon, as in thinking I shouldn't be thinking about cigarettes at all (even though I am), that I shouldn't be feeling as though I want to light up (even though it's been taunting me)... that sort of thing.
> 
> I remember an aunt of mine quitting back in the day (30-ish years ago), and right up until she passed away, she said not a day went by where she didn't crave a cigarette. It ate at her every single day. I'm not strong enough to endure that sort of relentless fight.
> 
> That's my fear, not being able to get past the craving side of the habit. I fear that worse than breaking down (in the coming days) and lighting up.
> 
> I have been showered with so much encouragement and support by everyone here, and I thank everybody for their warm words.


Stay with it Marg! The cravings will still be there for you at 2 months but I bet they aren't quite as overbearing as they were the first couple of weeks. They will become less intense and less frequent as time goes by. You are right not to be too over confident at this point but you have also built a great quit foundation now and that's really important. Just like building a house, if your foundation is not solid, the house will fall down. 
I got a little complacent around the 3 month mark, just because it had become a real slog by then and all the excitement of the initial quit was no longer there. That's the time I had to give my head a shake and remember why I wanted to quit in the first place and I started to focus on the benefits I was seeing rather than thinking back fondly on my smoking days. Positive focus and attitude goes a long way when trying to quit


----------



## Aunt Marg

MrPants said:


> Stay with it Marg! The cravings will still be there for you at 2 months but I bet they aren't quite as overbearing as they were the first couple of weeks. They will become less intense and less frequent as time goes by. You are right not to be too over confident at this point but you have also built a great quit foundation now and that's really important. Just like building a house, if your foundation is not solid, the house will fall down.
> I got a little complacent around the 3 month mark, just because it had become a real slog by then and all the excitement of the initial quit was no longer there. That's the time I had to give my head a shake and remember why I wanted to quit in the first place and I started to focus on the benefits I was seeing rather than thinking back fondly on my smoking days. Positive focus and attitude goes a long way when trying to quit


Thank you so kindly for your warm and supportive words, Mrpants!

I notice a sort of revival going on with my cravings right now. In the beginning when I first quit, cravings were super strong, then those cravings somewhat subsided (somewhat), but now that I'm riding the 2 month wave, the intense cravings I battled in the beginning are revisiting me with a lasting intensity that I'm really finding myself having to fight with all my might to move past.

I went outside today and gardened for several hours, and the whole time couldn't get smoking off my mind. I've come around this evening and am not feeling that overwhelming desire to smoke, but I hope this isn't what this next month holds for me.

Trying so hard to stay positive and focused.


----------



## Ladybj

Zone said:


> Yes, meditation... mindfulness.. using my conscious self to
> overpower my conditioned self.
> Accept the sensations, embrace them.. this too shall pass..
> 
> and soon they are back
> 
> Thanks, Ladybj


Yes, the sensations will come back...but with a made up mind, you can do it.  Will not be easy but you can do it.


----------



## MrPants

Aunt Marg said:


> Thank you so kindly for your warm and supportive words, Mrpants!
> 
> I notice a sort of revival going on with my cravings right now. In the beginning when I first quit, cravings were super strong, then those cravings somewhat subsided (somewhat), but now that I'm riding the 2 month wave, the intense cravings I battled in the beginning are revisiting me with a lasting intensity that I'm really finding myself having to fight with all my might to move past.
> 
> I went outside today and gardened for several hours, and the whole time couldn't get smoking off my mind. I've come around this evening and am not feeling that overwhelming desire to smoke, but I hope this isn't what this next month holds for me.
> 
> Trying so hard to stay positive and focused.


Many of these recent cravings could very well be a result of 'seasonal triggers'.
As smokers, we used smoking as a reward during or after doing certain things. Some of these things are seasonal tasks. You mentioned gardening. I bet you had a smoke after doing some gardening in the past (if not while gardening). These strong seasonal cravings will only happen once. After that one time, you'll be used to not smoking after gardening and you won't get that strong unexpected craving again. It's all part of the quitting process so recognize it for what it is and just go with it. Give yourself a different treat after finishing a typical seasonal task. A drink of something cool, a snack ... any small reward that pleases you. This will become your new normal soon enough.
Be aware of this for seasonal changes to come as well. Autumn, Christmas time .... that sort of stuff. There will be mental attachments you have between smoking and doing certain things you have always done during those seasons. Maintain focus on your goal and keep marching! You'll be fine


----------



## Aunt Marg

MrPants said:


> Many of these recent cravings could very well be a result of 'seasonal triggers'.
> As smokers, we used smoking as a reward during or after doing certain things. Some of these things are seasonal tasks. You mentioned gardening. I bet you had a smoke after doing some gardening in the past (if not while gardening). These strong seasonal cravings will only happen once. After that one time, you'll be used to not smoking after gardening and you won't get that strong unexpected craving again. It's all part of the quitting process so recognize it for what it is and just go with it. Give yourself a different treat after finishing a typical seasonal task. A drink of something cool, a snack ... any small reward that pleases you. This will become your new normal soon enough.
> Be aware of this for seasonal changes to come as well. Autumn, Christmas time .... that sort of stuff. There will be mental attachments you have between smoking and doing certain things you have always done during those seasons. Maintain focus on your goal and keep marching! You'll be fine


Your words are so true.

So many connections to doing things with a cigarette break after, or even one during. I'm finding that in a really big way in the evenings when I go outside for my walks around the yard. It's my time to reflect upon the day, take in a little quiet time while getting lost in freshly weeded flowerbeds or a freshly cut lawn, and for as long as I can remember, even back to the days when I had little ones in the home, my goal in the evening was to get the kitchen pulled together (dishes washed, etc), get the kids ready for bed, tuck them in, then enjoy a little me time... or as I used to call it, "_mommy-time_".

Mommy-time consisted of me making myself a cup of tea or taking a walk around the yard, and when it came to my walks around the yard, I always lit a cigarette before going out. Of course I'm missing that aspect of my evening yard walks now.

I just keep on reminding myself to stay focused and stay committed and strong.

Thank you for your words and taking the time to stop-by to lend your experiences and support to a healthy cause, MrPants.


----------



## maybenot

Maybe try using the nicorette inhaler for awhile ? it has worked for some people I know, altho' the cartridges can be expensive ( that's why I couldn't hack it ) and they're absolutely loaded with nicotine 
  It just shows the hypocrisy of various guvmints that they ban vaping ( 99% safer than tobacco) but allow Big Pharma to sell their stuff in supermarkets ( another topic )


----------



## MrPants

Aunt Marg said:


> Your words are so true.
> 
> So many connections to doing things with a cigarette break after, or even one during. I'm finding that in a really big way in the evenings when I go outside for my walks around the yard. It's my time to reflect upon the day, take in a little quiet time while getting lost in freshly weeded flowerbeds or a freshly cut lawn, and for as long as I can remember, even back to the days when I had little ones in the home, my goal in the evening was to get the kitchen pulled together (dishes washed, etc), get the kids ready for bed, tuck them in, then enjoy a little me time... or as I used to call it, "_mommy-time_".
> 
> Mommy-time consisted of me making myself a cup of tea or taking a walk around the yard, and when it came to my walks around the yard, I always lit a cigarette before going out. Of course I'm missing that aspect of my evening yard walks now.
> 
> I just keep on reminding myself to stay focused and stay committed and strong.
> 
> Thank you for your words and taking the time to stop-by to lend your experiences and support to a healthy cause, MrPants.


One more tip on getting past some of these cravings .... when you do stuff you have done over the years like your after dinner garden walk; change something up just a bit. Walk the front yard instead of the back yard or vise-versa. Have a glass of water rather than a coffee; small changes. I used this tactic in my early quit. Morning cig was a MUST! I just changed up the sequence of  - shower, coffee, reading the paper or listening to the morning news. Kept my brain focused on the new routine rather than getting into mind-numb mode and thinking I should be smoking


----------



## Aunt Marg

MrPants said:


> One more tip on getting past some of these cravings .... when you do stuff you have done over the years like your after dinner garden walk; change something up just a bit. Walk the front yard instead of the back yard or vise-versa. Have a glass of water rather than a coffee; small changes. I used this tactic in my early quit. Morning cig was a MUST! I just changed up the sequence of  - shower, coffee, reading the paper or listening to the morning news. Kept my brain focused on the new routine rather than getting into mind-numb mode and thinking I should be smoking


Boy, that first cigarette of the day... _the morning cigarette._ I lived by that for eternity. Surprisingly enough, I haven't missed having a cigarette in the morning, which I attribute to having grown away from compared to my younger years, and that in itself has been a blessing.

I can actually wake, make myself coffee, and the whole cigarette thing isn't gnawing at me, but such was not the case back in the day. I used to light a cigarette first thing, and while enjoyed my cigarette, I made coffee.

To help try and keep my mind off smoking, I have been doing a lot of little things in and around the home... reorganizing, deep cleaning, organizing, that sort of thing just to keep the thought of lighting up as distant as I can.

Great advice, MrPants.


----------



## fmdog44

Packerjohn said:


> Don't look at that Aunt Marg photo with them hair curlers and that awful cigarette.  Just bad Karma!


Now hers is my favorite avatar. It reminds me of my best friends older sister. She always had curlers and a cigarette


----------



## MarciKS

maybenot said:


> Maybe try using the nicorette inhaler for awhile ? it has worked for some people I know, altho' the cartridges can be expensive ( that's why I couldn't hack it ) and they're absolutely loaded with nicotine
> It just shows the hypocrisy of various guvmints that they ban vaping ( 99% safer than tobacco) but allow Big Pharma to sell their stuff in supermarkets ( another topic )


I vaped for a while rather than start smoking again. I used the nicotine free vape liquid. I don't think it's safer at all. I had a film on the inside of the windshield in my car that didn't wanna wash off. I had to go out twice with soap and water and it's still not all gone. I imagine it's coating the inside of a person's lungs with that goo and there's no way to wash that off.


----------



## Kaila

How are each one of you doing, who are dealing with this challenge?


----------



## fmdog44

Isn't sad how when smokers and us former smokers first lit up to start smoking never dreamed it would be so hard to stop and some of us never do.


----------



## Dillydal

Find something to do with your mouth. May sound funny, but the habit is easier to break if you have some gun, a pen to chew on, really anything to keep your mouth occupied in place of a cigarette. I've had good luck with nicotine lozenges in the past. Not so much the chewing gum.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Kaila said:


> How are each one of you doing, who are dealing with this challenge?


A bummer of a day for me having to show up here and admit that yesterday was C Day for me, C standing for cigarette.

I was hoping deep inside that this thread would go away, hoping everyone would forget about it.

This is a major blow for me, I never made it so long before (ever) in my quest to quit as I did this time around, and so I will try again, but not now, probably not tomorrow, I don't know when. 

I'm mad, disappointed, and feel defeated. I had it in my mind I was going to conquer it this time (for real), for good, once and for all.

It's so nice of you to think about us, Kaila. I wish I had better news.


----------



## Aunt Marg

fmdog44 said:


> Isn't sad how when smokers and us former smokers first lit up to start smoking never dreamed it would be so hard to stop and some of us never do.


Sad indeed, FM.

I remember it like yesterday, my mom telling me as she was ironing clothes in the kitchen, "_honey, once you start you're never going to quit_". I never acted like a know-it-all ever, but I was adamant that my mom was wrong, and that she was just saying what she was saying to try and persuade me into not smoking.

I never went through the stage of feeling like I was cool because I smoked, I just started because I started. Us girls would get-together in the evening for coffee at our favourite haunt and sit and talk, smoke, and sip our coffee.

Even back in those days I never smoked much, a pack used to last me for a couple of weeks, and there were some days that went by where I never had a cigarette.

When my children were little I smoked on average 5-6 cigarettes a day, but for years now got the habit down to a couple a day. I think because I was smoking so little, I felt I could whip the habit without even trying, but the urge wouldn't subside. I found it to be bad at the start when I first quit in early March, however, as days turned to weeks, I was inspired to try harder and fight the urge stronger... _come on Marg_, I'd say to myself, _a few more weeks and you'll have made it for so long, and by then you'll have it beat._ 

I can't tell you how many times a day I see my mom standing in front of her ironing board, ironing away, a cigarette going off to the side in an ashtray, and think about those words she spoke to me. "H_oney, once you start you're never going to quit_".

Feeling as defeated as I am right now, I have convinced myself that she was right.

Kudos to yourself for having the strength to beat it. I envy all who have successfully been able to enjoy that path.


----------



## horseless carriage

Aunt Marg said:


> Sad indeed, FM.
> 
> I remember it like yesterday, my mom telling me as she was ironing clothes in the kitchen, "_honey, once you start you're never going to quit_". I never acted like a know-it-all ever, but I was adamant that my mom was wrong, and that she was just saying what she was saying to try and persuade me into not smoking.
> Feeling as defeated as I am right now, I have convinced myself that she was right.


Put those negative feelings behind you, many of us lit up during the quitting period, such is the strength of the addiction. It's only when the desire to smoke subsides that you realise how close to that goal you were. Thousands have gone through the purgatory of kicking the habit, believe me, you're not alone, even if it feels like it. 

The freedom of not feeling any desire to smoke is greater than the addiction and the satisfaction of beating that said addiction is truly amazing. Keep on going Marg.


----------



## Aunt Marg

horseless carriage said:


> Put those negative feelings behind you, many of us lit up during the quitting period, such is the strength of the addiction. It's only when the desire to smoke subsides that you realise how close to that goal you were. Thousands have gone through the purgatory of kicking the habit, believe me, you're not alone, even if it feels like it.
> 
> The freedom of not feeling any desire to smoke is greater than the addiction and the satisfaction of beating that said addiction is truly amazing. Keep on going Marg.


You're such a sweetheart, Horseless.

I so appreciate your words. 

I'm going to try again.


----------



## Murrmurr

Aunt Marg said:


> Sad indeed, FM.
> 
> I remember it like yesterday, my mom telling me as she was ironing clothes in the kitchen, "_honey, once you start you're never going to quit_". I never acted like a know-it-all ever, but I was adamant that my mom was wrong, and that she was just saying what she was saying to try and persuade me into not smoking.
> 
> I never went through the stage of feeling like I was cool because I smoked, I just started because I started. Us girls would get-together in the evening for coffee at our favourite haunt and sit and talk, smoke, and sip our coffee.
> 
> Even back in those days I never smoked much, a pack used to last me for a couple of weeks, and there were some days that went by where I never had a cigarette.
> 
> When my children were little I smoked on average 5-6 cigarettes a day, but *for years now got the habit down to a couple a day.* I think because I was smoking so little, I felt I could whip the habit without even trying, but the urge wouldn't subside. I found it to be bad at the start when I first quit in early March, however, as days turned to weeks, I was inspired to try harder and fight the urge stronger... _come on Marg_, I'd say to myself, _a few more weeks and you'll have made it for so long, and by then you'll have it beat._
> 
> I can't tell you how many times a day I see my mom standing in front of her ironing board, ironing away, a cigarette going off to the side in an ashtray, and think about those words she spoke to me. "H_oney, once you start you're never going to quit_".
> 
> Feeling as defeated as I am right now, I have convinced myself that she was right.
> 
> Kudos to yourself for having the strength to beat it. I envy all who have successfully been able to enjoy that path.


Are you still down to a couple a day? (and you mean a couple smokes, right?)

My aunt, mom's sister, had 1 smoke at around noon after her housework was done, and 1 late in the evening after all her other chores were done. It was like her message to herself that the work was done and she could relax. She did that for many years and lived to age 98.

I'm not encouraging you to keep having those 2 smokes, but I sure don't think it's any sort of failure. I'm not _dis_couraging you either. I mean, it might be a good balance. I do encourage smoking a brand that doesn't have a bunch of chemicals and toxins in it, though. American Spirit is one, and I think Winston has an additive-free type, too....or maybe all theirs are additive-free, I'm not sure.


----------



## Kaila

Very sorry to hear you had such a rough day, and my post didn't really help either, 
even though you knew I meant it as only and totally supportive,  Aunt Marg.
We all here, realize how very difficult it is, and yes, start again.
Build on your progress you did make.
We'll still be rooting for you.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Kaila said:


> Very sorry to hear you had such a rough day, and my post didn't really help either,
> even though you knew I meant it as only and totally supportive,  Aunt Marg.
> We all here, realize how very difficult it is, and yes, start again.
> Build on your progress you did make.
> We'll still be rooting for you.


Not at all, Kaila, and honestly, I'm glad you asked, so please don't feel bad.

That's what this forum is all about, community spirit. 

I most definitely will try again, and I love the support from members like yourself!

Thank you so much for it!


----------



## mellowyellow

Aunt Marg said:


> A bummer of a day for me having to show up here and admit that yesterday was C Day for me, C standing for cigarette.
> 
> I was hoping deep inside that this thread would go away, hoping everyone would forget about it.
> 
> This is a major blow for me, I never made it so long before (ever) in my quest to quit as I did this time around, and so I will try again, but not now, probably not tomorrow, I don't know when.
> 
> I'm mad, disappointed, and feel defeated. I had it in my mind I was going to conquer it this time (for real), for good, once and for all.
> 
> It's so nice of you to think about us, Kaila. I wish I had better news.


Have every confidence in you Aunt Marg, it'll happen eventually.


----------



## MarciKS

Aunt Marg said:


> A bummer of a day for me having to show up here and admit that yesterday was C Day for me, C standing for cigarette.
> 
> I was hoping deep inside that this thread would go away, hoping everyone would forget about it.
> 
> This is a major blow for me, I never made it so long before (ever) in my quest to quit as I did this time around, and so I will try again, but not now, probably not tomorrow, I don't know when.
> 
> I'm mad, disappointed, and feel defeated. I had it in my mind I was going to conquer it this time (for real), for good, once and for all.
> 
> It's so nice of you to think about us, Kaila. I wish I had better news.


*may i ask what set it off?*


----------



## Aunt Marg

Murrmurr said:


> Are you still down to a couple a day? (and you mean a couple smokes, right?)
> 
> My aunt, mom's sister, had 1 smoke at around noon after her housework was done, and 1 late in the evening after all her other chores were done. It was like her message to herself that the work was done and she could relax. She did that for many years and lived to age 98.
> 
> I'm not encouraging you to keep having those 2 smokes, but I sure don't think it's any sort of failure. I'm not _dis_couraging you either. I mean, it might be a good balance. I do encourage smoking a brand that doesn't have a bunch of chemicals and toxins in it, though. American Spirit is one, and I think Winston has an additive-free type, too....or maybe all theirs are additive-free, I'm not sure.


Believe me, Mur, I think along the lines you laid out all too often.

I believe if I smoked a pack a day, even half a pack a day, I would feel more pressure, more urgency to quit, and while even 2-3 cigarettes a day bothers me, somehow it helps numb my senses and inflicts less psychological damage on me.

I'm a firm-believer in the idea that everyone needs a habit or has a habit... soda pop, candy, sweets, biting ones fingernails, whatever have you, and a couple of cigarettes a day is mine.

I'm really considering going on some sort of patch or doctor's prescribed pill the next time I'm ready to embark upon the quitting journey. Maybe had I had that little bit extra help this time around, maybe I may have had success.


----------



## Aunt Marg

mellowyellow said:


> Have every confidence in you Aunt Marg, it'll happen eventually.


Awww... thank you, Mellow!


----------



## Aunt Marg

MarciKS said:


> *may i ask what set it off?*


I attribute it to time that had passed since I quit back in March... the steady daily urge to smoke, it was really grating on me. Like a dull ache that just doesn't go away, the same can be said for that relentless gnawing urge that's there from morning until night.


----------



## MarciKS

Aunt Marg said:


> I attribute it to time that had passed since I quit back in March... the steady daily urge to smoke, it was really grating on me. Like a dull ache that just doesn't go away, the same can be said for that relentless gnawing urge that's there from morning until night.


*too familiar with that urge. but you must focus on keeping mind and hands and body busy. change any routine that involves smoking. and for me...chewing gum became my salvation there for a while. it doesn't even bother me anymore. i hope you make it next time. *


----------



## Aunt Marg

MarciKS said:


> *too familiar with that urge. but you must focus on keeping mind and hands and body busy. change any routine that involves smoking. and for me...chewing gum became my salvation there for a while. it doesn't even bother me anymore. i hope you make it next time. *


I appreciate your words and support, Marci.

I tried extra hard this time around, pulling appliances away from walls to scrub and clean under them, washing baseboards, organizing the house, getting outside and gardening/helping hubby with a few odd and ends.

I'm going to try again.


----------



## MarciKS

*don't wait. just chalk it up to a bad day and start again tomorrow. you can do it. you're stubborn enough. *grins**


----------



## Aunt Marg

MarciKS said:


> *don't wait. just chalk it up to a bad day and start again tomorrow. you can do it. you're stubborn enough. *grins**


LOL!

I'm going to try real hard to move forward and give it another go.

Will be talking to my doctor at the start of the week.


----------



## MarciKS

Aunt Marg said:


> LOL!
> 
> I'm going to try real hard to move forward and give it another go.
> 
> Will be talking to my doctor at the start of the week.


if you need to get help quitting there's no shame there.


----------



## Aunt Marg

MarciKS said:


> if you need to get help quitting there's no shame there.


I'm really steering towards a little help this time around.


----------



## Devi

I wouldn't look at it as starting again. Quitting is really, really tough. If you've slipped up, it's just a matter of continuing on -- not ending off because you've slipped up, and looking for some day in the future to start quitting again.

I quit in 2009 after 39(?) years of smoking. Also smoked American Spirits (no chemicals) for the last few years; it was still tough.


----------



## Oris Borloff

Aunt Marge, 

As someone who's been there, just keep in mind you literally are at war with yourself over this.  It is an addiction and your mind will do whatever it can to get that fix.  It's incredibly addictive. 

I knew someone who when he came back home from Viet Nam was addicted to herion. He was able to quit that very shortly after arriving a back home.  Within another 10 years was completely sober, no alcohol, no other drugs, except--he died  a smoker.  

From my own experience, it was literally the most difficult thing I have ever done.  Like you, I had had a few brushes with success, but went back.  I was a heavy smoker, 2+ packs a day. In my case the only thing that would work for me was cold turkey.  I am not the type of person that reducing dosage worked for.  Seriously, I would change your avatar, my gut feeling is that if you keep seeing cigarettes it just fuels the problem.  I would say anything you can do to stop would be worth trying as everyone is different.  

One of my sister-in-laws and her husband, and one other person had success with hypnosis.   I would favor any method that doesn't introduce nicotine into your body. In my case I couldn't make it if I kept teasing my addiction, by giving it a taste.

I wish I had r suggestions to offer to help, but to be honest I really am still surprised I was able to quit

Without a doubt you will have bad days, all you have to do is not smoke for that moment and then the next.  Everyone who has been there is pulling for you, I know I am.


----------



## Devi

I would add this: I'd heard that it just takes a few days of jitters (or something) for the cravings to go away. That wasn't true for me, but eventually they went away.


----------



## Aunt Marg

I appreciate your words, Devi, they're a good reminder as to me trying again with the desire still fresh in my mind.

Congratulations to you on quitting!

I want to join the successful quitters club so bad.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Oris Borloff said:


> Aunt Marge,
> 
> As someone who's been there, just keep in mind you literally are at war with yourself over this.  It is an addiction and your mind will do whatever it can to get that fix.  It's incredibly addictive.
> 
> I knew someone who when he came back home from Viet Nam was addicted to herion. He was able to quit that very shortly after arriving a back home.  Within another 10 years was completely sober, no alcohol, no other drugs, except--he died  a smoker.
> 
> From my own experience, it was literally the most difficult thing I have ever done.  Like you, I had had a few brushes with success, but went back.  I was a heavy smoker, 2+ packs a day. In my case the only thing that would work for me was cold turkey.  I am not the type of person that reducing dosage worked for.  Seriously, I would change your avatar, my gut feeling is that if you keep seeing cigarettes it just fuels the problem.  I would say anything you can do to stop would be worth trying as everyone is different.
> 
> One of my sister-in-laws and her husband, and one other person had success with hypnosis.   I would favor any method that doesn't introduce nicotine into your body. In my case I couldn't make it if I kept teasing my addiction, by giving it a taste.
> 
> I wish I had r suggestions to offer to help, but to be honest I really am still surprised I was able to quit
> 
> Without a doubt you will have bad days, all you have to do is not smoke for that moment and then the next.  Everyone who has been there is pulling for you, I know I am.


Thank you so much for your words and support, Oris.

That's exactly how it felt, "_at war_". Deep inside I was fighting with myself to quit, and then there was the push from loved ones, so additional pressure to not let them down... pressure to not let down those who are supporting me here, and then the daily gnawing of wanting to smoke, and with me it just kept building and building.

What scares me the most is the countless people I have talked with that told me that even after years of being smoke-free, the desire to light-up haunts them every minute, of every hour of the day, 365 days a year.

This week will be a new start for me, going to tweak things a little and try again.


----------



## Nathan

Oris Borloff said:


> I knew someone who when he came back home from Viet Nam was addicted to heroin. He was able to quit that very shortly after arriving a back home.


     While working(in jails, prison) I had inmate workers that were heroin addicts tell me that kicking tobacco was way harder than heroin.   ...and then they would try to bum a cigarette from me.   



Oris Borloff said:


> Everyone who has been there is pulling for you, I know I am.


@Aunt Marge, you can absolutely do this!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Nathan said:


> While working(in jails, prison) I had inmate workers that were heroin addicts tell me that kicking tobacco was way harder than heroin.   ...and then they would try to bum a cigarette from me.
> 
> 
> @Aunt Marge, you can absolutely do this!


Thank you, Nathan!

My proud day will come when I'll have the bragging rights to whipping this thing!


----------



## horseless carriage

Aunt Marg said:


> What scares me the most is the countless people I have talked with that told me that even after years of being smoke-free, the desire to light-up haunts them every minute, of every hour of the day, 365 days a year.


Not so, that sounds like an excuse, believe me I am one, for whom nobody would believe, that I could actually kick the habit. About eighteen months after my last cigarette, this was back in the days when smoking was allowed just about everywhere, including hospitals, someone asked me for a light. I didn't have a match and certainly not a cigarette lighter, so I took the cigarette and drew from it on an electric stove. The taste left in my mouth was akin to the stale smell of an ash tray that has not been emptied. I knew then that I had well and truly quit. And, Marg, I promise that day will come for you too. If you need any motivation, just look at your grandchildren. They want their grandma around as much as grandma isn't ready for Saint Peter to run down his clipboard to see if Marg's name is on it.


----------



## Nathan

Aunt Marg said:


> What scares me the most is the countless people I have talked with that told me that even after years of being smoke-free, the desire to light-up haunts them every minute, of every hour of the day, 365 days a year.


I have heard of such, but I can honestly say that after I quit(Feb. 2011) I only had infrequent cravings for the first few months.  I had quit drinking a few years previously, so the lowering-of-inhibitions that alcohol is notorious for wasn't dragging me backwards.  Also, I stayed waaay away from any and all smokers.


----------



## Aunt Marg

horseless carriage said:


> Not so, that sounds like an excuse, believe me I am one, for whom nobody would believe, that I could actually kick the habit. About eighteen months after my last cigarette, this was back in the days when smoking was allowed just about everywhere, including hospitals, someone asked me for a light. I didn't have a match and certainly not a cigarette lighter, so I took the cigarette and drew from it on an electric stove. The taste left in my mouth was akin to the stale smell of an ash tray that has not been emptied. I knew then that I had well and truly quit. And, Marg, I promise that day will come for you too. If you need any motivation, just look at your grandchildren. They want their grandma around as much as grandma isn't ready for Saint Peter to run down his clipboard to see if Marg's name is on it.


Thank you for your words, Horseless. 

I honestly don't know where I find it from, but somehow, some way, I seem to find the energy and determination to keep dusting my pants off when I fall, and I'm going to keep on this thing until I have it beat.

Of course it also helps knowing I have support from a few here, too.

Really means a lot to me, and your words definitely resonate with me.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Nathan said:


> I have heard of such, but I can honestly say that after I quit(Feb. 2011) I only had infrequent cravings for the first few months.  I had quit drinking a few years previously, so the lowering-of-inhibitions that alcohol is notorious for wasn't dragging me backwards.  Also, *I stayed waaay away from any and all smokers.*


In the past that has been my biggest downfall, subjecting myself to smokers.


----------



## Mike

Take the price of the cigarettes that you smoke daily,
1/2 pack, 1 pack, etc., then multiply that by 365 for
the days of the next year, if you don't have a solid
figure and are going low, like you would tell a Doctor,
then add 10%, you can play with numbers but you will
only fool yourself.

I checked the price of cigarettes here since I stopped
smoking and today I would save between £3,650.00
and £4,380.00.

Worth more effort I think.

Mike.


----------



## Patch

One to two packs/day.  Quit cold turkey in 1985.  Wife and kids had begged me to quit.  I "tried", but couldn't do it.  Had an episode where my feet would go to sleep when sitting in a chair.  Wife was worried and had me make an appointment with a vascular surgeon.  

Doctor was a crusty of guy.  He ran some tests having to do with circulation in my legs, etc.  After about an hour in his office going through these tests, he said... "Okay, you're outta here."  No explanation.  No nothing.  I asked him what he found.  He asked if I had children.  Told him we had three, the youngest was 2 at that time.  He told me, "You're killing yourself.  You may not even live to see your kids graduate from high school.  You've already got some vascular disease from smoking.  But, I can't do a thing about it so just go ahead and leave!"  I know my mouth must have dropped open.   I was beginning to get upset.  He said, "You're the only one that can fix it!  I can't do it.  Your family can't do it.  You can either die a young man or quit the cigarettes.  I makes me mad when I have patients who think their smoking is more important than their families.  Now, as I said... get out of my office!"

With my head spinning between anger and the words he said, I walked to the parking lot and climbed into my truck.  Sat there about a half hour, trying to get my head screwed back on straight.  Tossed the pack of cigarettes that I had open out my window and never touched another.  I probably owe the old codger my life.  

Now, I'm one of the biggest complainers about second hand smoke.


----------



## Jules

Don’t punish yourself.  Two or three a day isn’t great but it’s not horrid either.  Give it your next try when you feel ready, not because of pressure.

Does anyone in your immediate family smoke?  That makes it hard.


----------



## Llynn

I have sympathy for those fighting the cigarette addiction. I've never smoked them.

I did start smoking a pipe in my Navy days and still do but have never become addicted. I frequently quit for months at a time but especially in winter I do enjoy my old briars while reading a good book. 

I smoke outside or in my man cave (a separate building) which also contains my ham radio station and  has excellent ventilation that I installed specifically to deal with my pipe smoke.


----------



## MrPants

Aunt Marg said:


> Sad indeed, FM.
> 
> I remember it like yesterday, my mom telling me as she was ironing clothes in the kitchen, "_honey, once you start you're never going to quit_". I never acted like a know-it-all ever, but I was adamant that my mom was wrong, and that she was just saying what she was saying to try and persuade me into not smoking.
> 
> I never went through the stage of feeling like I was cool because I smoked, I just started because I started. Us girls would get-together in the evening for coffee at our favourite haunt and sit and talk, smoke, and sip our coffee.
> 
> Even back in those days I never smoked much, a pack used to last me for a couple of weeks, and there were some days that went by where I never had a cigarette.
> 
> When my children were little I smoked on average 5-6 cigarettes a day, but for years now got the habit down to a couple a day. I think because I was smoking so little, I felt I could whip the habit without even trying, but the urge wouldn't subside. I found it to be bad at the start when I first quit in early March, however, as days turned to weeks, I was inspired to try harder and fight the urge stronger... _come on Marg_, I'd say to myself, _a few more weeks and you'll have made it for so long, and by then you'll have it beat._
> 
> I can't tell you how many times a day I see my mom standing in front of her ironing board, ironing away, a cigarette going off to the side in an ashtray, and think about those words she spoke to me. "H_oney, once you start you're never going to quit_".
> 
> Feeling as defeated as I am right now, I have convinced myself that she was right.
> 
> Kudos to yourself for having the strength to beat it. I envy all who have successfully been able to enjoy that path.


This is not the end of your quit journey Aunt Marg! Just a learning experience. It is a bummer and I'm sure you feel defeated but those words your mother said and not true! Every one of us can quit! It just needs to be the right time for us as individuals. Many take multiple attempts to finally get their sticky quit. Education about nicotine addiction and how it works to keep us hooked helps. None judgmental support from other smokers who 'get it' is also a huge quit tool. 

Someone earlier in this thread mentioned the social media site Quit Train. I highly recommend this site to you and others wanting to quit. A ton of nicotine addiction information plus a lot of people, from all over the world, looking to lend a helping hand to new quitters. When you're ready, even if you're still smoking, you log on there create a user profile and just have a look around. It's a fun, supportive place with no BS. There's only one purpose there and that's to help people who truly want to quit do just that!

In the meantime, don't beat yourself up to much.............  S*** happens!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Mike said:


> Take the price of the cigarettes that you smoke daily,
> 1/2 pack, 1 pack, etc., then multiply that by 365 for
> the days of the next year, if you don't have a solid
> figure and are going low, like you would tell a Doctor,
> then add 10%, you can play with numbers but you will
> only fool yourself.
> 
> I checked the price of cigarettes here since I stopped
> smoking and today I would save between £3,650.00
> and £4,380.00.
> 
> Worth more effort I think.
> 
> Mike.


In the past I've spoken with people who quit and with the money they saved, they bought something special for themselves or started spoiling themselves with other things.

Definitely a lot of money out of ones pocket.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Patch said:


> One to two packs/day.  Quit cold turkey in 1985.  Wife and kids had begged me to quit.  I "tried", but couldn't do it.  Had an episode where my feet would go to sleep when sitting in a chair.  Wife was worried and had me make an appointment with a vascular surgeon.
> 
> Doctor was a crusty of guy.  He ran some tests having to do with circulation in my legs, etc.  After about an hour in his office going through these tests, he said... "Okay, you're outta here."  No explanation.  No nothing.  I asked him what he found.  He asked if I had children.  Told him we had three, the youngest was 2 at that time.  He told me, "You're killing yourself.  You may not even live to see your kids graduate from high school.  You've already got some vascular disease from smoking.  But, I can't do a thing about it so just go ahead and leave!"  I know my mouth must have dropped open.   I was beginning to get upset.  He said, "You're the only one that can fix it!  I can't do it.  Your family can't do it.  You can either die a young man or quit the cigarettes.  I makes me mad when I have patients who think their smoking is more important than their families.  Now, as I said... get out of my office!"
> 
> With my head spinning between anger and the words he said, I walked to the parking lot and climbed into my truck.  Sat there about a half hour, trying to get my head screwed back on straight.  Tossed the pack of cigarettes that I had open out my window and never touched another.  I probably owe the old codger my life.
> 
> Now, I'm one of the biggest complainers about second hand smoke.


Thank you greatly for sharing your story, Patch.

Congratulations to you on successfully quitting and staying smoke-free.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Jules said:


> Don’t punish yourself.  Two or three a day isn’t great but it’s not horrid either.  Give it your next try when you feel ready, not because of pressure.
> 
> Does anyone in your immediate family smoke?  That makes it hard.


Thank you for your words, Jules.

Unfortunately, yes, a few smoke, but they were good over the course of the past couple of months whenever we visited.

I'm thinking along the same lines as you, in that I'm going to give it another go when I feel ready... sooner than later, but when I feel like trying again.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Llynn said:


> I have sympathy for those fighting the cigarette addiction. I've never smoked them.
> 
> I did start smoking a pipe in my Navy days and still do but have never become addicted. I frequently quit for months at a time but especially in winter I do enjoy my old briars while reading a good book.
> 
> I smoke outside or in my man cave (a separate building) which also contains my ham radio station and  has excellent ventilation that I installed specifically to deal with my pipe smoke.


I have a close friend who for her entire life... teen years through until now (she's the same age as me), has been able to smoke one cigarette and move on with no habit forming ties to it.

I envy those like yourself and my friend who can do that, as in take it or leave it at your leisure.


----------



## Aunt Marg

MrPants said:


> This is not the end of your quit journey Aunt Marg! Just a learning experience. It is a bummer and I'm sure you feel defeated but those words your mother said and not true! Every one of us can quit! It just needs to be the right time for us as individuals. Many take multiple attempts to finally get their sticky quit. Education about nicotine addiction and how it works to keep us hooked helps. None judgmental support from other smokers who 'get it' is also a huge quit tool.
> 
> Someone earlier in this thread mentioned the social media site Quit Train. I highly recommend this site to you and others wanting to quit. A ton of nicotine addiction information plus a lot of people, from all over the world, looking to lend a helping hand to new quitters. When you're ready, even if you're still smoking, you log on there create a user profile and just have a look around. It's a fun, supportive place with no BS. There's only one purpose there and that's to help people who truly want to quit do just that!
> 
> In the meantime, don't beat yourself up to much.............  S*** happens!


Thank you for your supportive words, MrPants.

The site you mentioned is another great option for me, and I will definitely keep it in mind. 

I'm approaching this with the mantra I often chant, that being... "_one day at a time_", and am also trying to remind myself that I'm human and habits are a challenge to crush.

I was thinking about the many family over the years... decades in fact, that quit cold turkey, and never looked back. They were all smokers back in the 60's and 70's, a while many have passed on, it's a reminder to me that it can be done, I just need to dig down deeper next time.

I often wonder if I would have started had my own mother not smoked. Being born in the 60's, everyone smoked, and I do think it rubbed off on me somewhat. In addition to my own mom smoking, all but two of my school friends smoked, so that made it that much more easier for me to start being around them all the time. 

Just hoping I can remain steadfast in my quest to quit, and 2021 is my year to do it.


----------



## Mike

Acupressure, is akin to acupuncture, but without the needles!

There are allegedly two pressure points on the ear or ears, but
I am not sure which one, or if they are on both, one suppresses
the appetite for food and the other, the appetite for nicotine!

They are on the top of the ear and on the lobe, just gently pinch
the ear between finger and thumb for a short period, try when you
need a cigarette, you will have to experiment I fear, but whichever
one you try, do just one at a time to notice the active one.

Sorry this is not meant to sound patronising, just informative.

Good luck.

Mike.


----------



## John cycling

Aunt Marg said:


> I never made it so long before (ever) in my quest to quit as I did this time around



How long did you make it? 

Your post is inspiring to me, has lead me to look at successes I've had in the past, and where I still have certain habits that I need to work on in the present.  So I will be working more on these now.  Thank you! 

Here are some ideas that might be helpful.

Your photo avatar shows you as a woman who identifies as a smoker.  If you seriously want to quit, then you should be thinking of yourself in the ways that you want to be.  How do you want to see yourself and be seen?

You've taken some good steps.  You've (1) acknowledged that you want to quit. You're (2) avoiding the offending substance and removing all evidence of the offending substance from your home.  Keep taking this further.   Don't buy it, and do your best to avoid any contact.

Instead of listing reasons you smoke (triggers), (3) list reasons why you want to quit.   Write down all the reasons why the offending substance hurts you, and all the  reasons why you want to quit.  Read this to yourself every morning and evening, and any time you're tempted to indulge. 

(4) Make a list of the negative triggers that have pushed you toward the bad habit in the past.  When you think of more, keep adding them to the list.  Find ways to neutralize and remove all those triggers.  Realize that YOU, not the triggers, have complete control of everything that you do.

(5) Note any times the bad habit recurs.  Read your statement again, make revisions to keep it up to date, and keep going forward on your path.   Allow yourself to feel good about yourself for your many successes!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Great post, John, and I appreciate you taking the time to put forth your words and advice, and how uplifting for me to know that my quest to break-free of this habit has inspired you to work on breaking free of habits that haunt you. 

I quit on March 3, 2021, so just over 2 months, which was stellar for me, way longer than I anticipated.

Many excellent points you have, and ever since taking the slide and crumbling the other day, I've been quietly waging a war inside of me to A, remind myself of the many reasons why I want to quit, and B, to prepare to launch another assault on trying to kick the habit again.

I have a doctors appointment slated for next week, at which time I'm hoping my doctor can recommend something to help control the urge when I quit again.

I find it so heartwarming to read entries by those like yourself along with others who have so graciously took the time to drop by this thread topic and extend helpful and supportive advice. Means a lot to me, and knowing I have support here helps make it that much easier for me to try again.

Taking this time to send positive thoughts and strength your way to allow you to work on your own habits and achieve the success you desire.


----------

